# Aurora, IL CCO (Chicago Premium Outlets)



## khadijah (Apr 15, 2006)

So I went to the CCO in Aurora, IL (SO's interview was in Naperville) and I got the following:

(All MAC)

*Delights Trend eye palette from Holiday 2005
*Fairylite pigment
*Pink Opal pigment
*Silly goose e/s
*Belle Azure e/s
*Fine China lg

I've never used pigments before so i hope i like these
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They had tons of Holiday stuff including many more Trend e/s palettes and Warm palettes. Tailormade cool palettes and Nordstrom Indulgences palette. 
Holiday sets of shadesticks, lipgelees, and nailpolish.
Disney TLCs, TLCs, Rebelrock glitz glosses, Shimmersoufles
All 3 mineralize eyeshadows (Whim, Tres Teal and ??)
A couple of blush Duos
older palettes like the Asian exclusive 4x face palette, rock it palette, adorn holiday 2004 lip palettes
BB had the Glamour palette

thanks for reading and hth someone!
A huge MAC traincase containing some tools (not tour de pink)


----------



## metalkitty (Jun 21, 2006)

Bump... I'm going to be in Illinois soon.


----------



## freshangi (Jun 21, 2006)

oh i want asia exclusive ones !!!!!!


----------



## heyheymac1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*One more CCO question*

Anyone been to the CCO in Aurora Illinois? What kind of things to they have there? Do they have any pigments or brush sets?


----------



## Dawn (Jul 25, 2006)

It constantly changes!  I have been there 2 times.  Once they had alot, other time, I left with only 1 or 2 items.  You could try calling to see when they get their shipments and plan your trip then!


----------



## tommysgrls4 (Aug 6, 2006)

Darn! What is CCO? I'm in Michigan.... Wondering if we have any outlet's?!?


----------



## khadijah (Aug 10, 2006)

*MORE PIGMENTS seen at Aurora IL CCO*

Here's what I saw today 08/10/06

Pigments:
Blue Pigment
Lovely lily
Lily White
Apricot Pink
Pinked Mauve
Sunpepper
Sunnydaze
Shimmertime
Dazzleray
Kitschmas
Dark Soul
Adorn
Shimmerati

Many holiday palettes still available incl tailormade 2005 etc


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 11, 2006)

omg, i went to the aurora outlet last month and just bought clothes & shoes!!! i just found out about cco 2 weeks ago! this is such a bummer, i missed out on the teal mineralize e/s and have been looking for it...


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 12, 2006)

*CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

I was just there on Sunday, and they had tons of eyeshadows (Zoik Blue, Mystical Mist, Rio de Rosa, Fineshine, Malt, Sunday's Best, and a ton more I can't remember), several pigments (Lily White, Blue, and various other pinks and such), a few of the Tint Toons and a couple other lip conditioner pots, tons of lipglasses (sweetie cake is all I can remember), five to six chromeglasses, a few lustreglasses, and about 20 lipsticks. I didn't get a good look at liners, but they had four fluidliners (silverstroke, some blue one, and two purpley ones), four shadesticks (crimsonaire, the purple one, beiging, and a blue one I believe). 

Anyway, they were stocked full of everything. They even had tons of blushes and blushcremes, which they never have. If you're near them, I say check it out because there was sooooo much (and that's a store that hardly ever has a good MAC selection).


----------



## dirtygirl (Oct 22, 2006)

I just went there today.  they didn't have a lot of the stuff you mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  they ALWAYS have stupid rio de rosa... they have had that for like 2 years.  they have belle azure and felt blue and moon's reflection.  they have a ton of the lip palettes from holiday collections past.  i almost bought of those cute body jewel things they had for my halloweenie costume (slutty rainbow brite FUN!), but it was $24, and i thought that was a rip.  they also have a train case with a few products in it for 100 bucks, which i actually thought was a pretty good deal.  

they didn't have ANY fluidlines, only two pigments, and the usual foundations.  they did, however, have loose powder, which they don't usually have.  they also had a face powder from the catherine deneuve collection.


----------



## Dawn (Oct 22, 2006)

Ooo!  I was there today too!  You must have missed the fluidlines, there were 4 or 5 of them I believe unless they just had the tester out and no product in back.  I have to admit, there was nothing that I was thinking 'Oh Wow' to.


----------



## dirtygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

really? crap. i wonder how i missed it...  ohz wellz.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

Anyone been here recently? I'm lemming!


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

My friend was there right after Xmas.  She got me Shimmermint, Sweet William, 217, and 239.  THTS!


----------



## XoXo (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

I went right before the holidays...and they had nothing. It was probably because it was right before xmas though..around December 18 or so..

From what I remember..they had..
Kitschmas Pigment, Felt Blue eyeshadow (that was the only e/s they had, and they only had one), same old holiday palettes, they did have a patternmaker cool eyes palette though..very few lipsticks and glosses, and some pearlizers. The only thing I got was Good as gold pearlizer, which was the last one. Theyve probably gotten more stuff since I went though..the first time I went it was realllllly  good. HTH


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

hmmm...I'm off tomorrow so I may have to go over and check it out!! I should of stopped tonight after work! grrr (I work at Mercy so it's a hop skip and a jump)...it's just soooo freakingly busy on the weekends there!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Marci* 

 
_hmmm...I'm off tomorrow so I may have to go over and check it out!! I should of stopped tonight after work! grrr (I work at Mercy so it's a hop skip and a jump)...it's just soooo freakingly busy on the weekends there!_

 
If you end up going, could you please post what they have? I'd like to go soon, but it's gotta be worth the hour drive, haha. I've called to ask, and the women that work there are most unhelpful!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: CCO in Aurora, IL UPDATE*

I have not seen an update on this place in some time. I live quite a ways. Anyone know?


----------



## heyheymac1 (Mar 2, 2007)

*Aurora Illinois CCO?*

Has anyone been to the Aurora Illinois CCo in the past week? What kinds of mac stuff do they have? Pigments? and brush sets>?


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

I'm no help, but thanks for posting this! I'm planning on going this Friday (03/09/07) and was wondering the same thing. The last time I was there was in November, I believe. They had some pretty good stuff (lots of lip products, lots of brushes, a lot of odds and ends). 

Hopefully someone will be able to help us out!


----------



## heyheymac1 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

for sure!!! where are you from?


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

I'm from Des Plaines! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How about you???

When I go on Friday, I'll let you know what's there! Hopefully someone can fill us in before then, but if not, I've got your back! My mom and I are going to have a "Mama Daughter Day", and we're going to go bright and early! Hopefully they'll have good stuff, I'm especially looking for brushes because my brush collection needs some serious beefing up, haha. The last time I was there, they had a lot of brushes, especially the face ones, and I only ended up getting a 228 (which is one of my FAVORITE brushes of the few I have!) because I spent a bunch on lipglasses, lipsticks, blushes, and eyeshadows! 

Anything in particular you are looking for?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

Just a reminder...  any CP requests/sales/swaps need to be posted within the Clearance Bin.  Thanks!


----------



## heyheymac1 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

woa crazy!! I'm from Schauburg area! That sounds like fun!! How old is your daughter?  I usually just buy pigments and eye shadow and if they have eye shadow palettes or any brush sets (not the individual brushes but the mini brush sets)...whenever I go they usually have lots of individual brushes so you should have no  problem there!!  Also, one time I saw a train case, and I really need a new one because mine is getting waaaay to small! So let me know if you see that too!! But I guess mostly just let me know what color pigments they have, and if they have any brush sets!! Thanks!!  What kind of stuff do you do for fun?! maybe we could meet up and shop sometime since were close!!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

Oh nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you're VERY familiar with the bank account ruiner that is Woodfield Mall then, haha.  I actually used to work at the Borders across the street from the mail...my Boyfriend of a year and a half and I actually met there! (He still works there on a VERY part time basis and I don't work there anymore.)

I don't have a daughter, hehe. *I'm* the daughter and I'm going with my mom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm REALLY excited...so excited, in fact, that I'm avoiding studying for my massive Nutrition exam that is tomorrow (errr...technically TODAY! Yikes!!!)

The last time I was there, I totally spent over $100, haha. I got lots of lipsticks, lipglasses, blushes, eyeshadows, and a brush. I think this time I'm going to work on my brush collection...it's hard to say no to 30% off brushes, especially since paying full price SUCKS...it's hard walking into MAC, dropping $50, and only walking away with one thing!!!

Oooo traincases! How much were they??? I need one!

I'll bring some paper and pens and write down what I see...I'm also pretty active in the LiveJournal community mac_cosmetics, so I'll be posting my "finds" there as well. (I'm lilviolingrrl there too.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sure, I'd love a shopping buddy! Just let me know when you're free!


----------



## heyheymac1 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Aurora Illinois CCO?*

OOOOH, your the daughter!! hahah gotcha!  Yeah, I dont have alot of brushes, just the eye brush set from this christmas and one of the basic brush sets from some other holiday.  The train cases were like 100 but I just looked at it and it doesnt look as good as I had remembered! It doesnt have any of the trays that pull out or anything. i actually just bought a new one like 4 days ago and I love it!!

Yeah I'm free all the time!!! haha


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Aurora, IL CCO UPDATE*

I went on Friday, 03/09/07!

Blushcreme
-Cheery
-Pleasureful
-Posey
-Others?

Blush
-Shimmersweet...I THINK this is the only I saw...

Glimmershimmers galore...there seemed to be about 6 or 7 or 8...I can try my best to remember colors if you're curious!

Glitter vials (yellow, purple, maybe a tealish one...sorry, I don't know my glitters!)

Eyeshadows (pots)
-Twinks
-Purple Shower
-Others...but not many. Maybe like 1 or 2 more. This CCO never seems to have a lot of eyeshadows.

LOTS of lipsticks, lipglasses, lip gelees, lip stains, lustreglasses, and TLCs...just ask if you're looking for one in particular! 

Lip gelee set from holiday 2005

Mini bags galore

Brushes
-109
-109 SH (the pink one from last year's Icon collection)
-136
-162
-174
-204
-209
-217
-225
-239
-242
-252
-263
-311
-318
-321
-Maybe 1 or 2 more?

Fluidlines
-Lithograph
-Nightfish
-Royal Wink
-Non-Conformist
-Blue Peep
-Waveline
-Silverstroke
-Delphic
-Maybe another one or two...

Mascara...mostly Fibre Rich Lash, I think a Zoom Lash in brown

Brow Set in Clear

Lipliners 
-Red Enriched
-Creamola
-Soar
-Lure
-Others

Eyeliners 
-Powerpoints I can't remember (sorry!)
-Eye kohls I can't remember (sorry!)
-Iris Accents softsparkle pencil 

Shadesticks
-Crimsonaire
-Sharksin
-Overcast
-Penny
-another brown one
-Shimmermint
-Blurberry

Paints 
-Architecture
-Magrittes
-Artjam
-A few others

Those multipurpose glosses...I saw a bunch of them, but I didn't check names, sorry!!!

LOTS of foundation and face care stuff...I don't really use MAC face stuff, so I didn't pay attention, sorry!

Traincases (some stocked)

Pigments
-Rose
-Kitschmas
-Goldenaire
-Azreal Blue
-Frost
-Sunpepper
-Shimmertime

Lip palettes
-Both Tailormade ones
-Gem, Jewel, Crystal

Glitz glosses
-Afterparty
-Ramoneo
-Girl's Got It
-Embellish
-Foreign Intrigue

TONS of Nail Polish

Nail Polish remover


Feel free to ask questions!


----------



## heyheymac1 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Aurora, IL CCO UPDATE*

yeah I saw all that! I went too!! They only let me buy 3 pigments tho


----------



## Milyda (Mar 26, 2007)

I was there today, mostly the same items as lilviolingrrl saw.  They did have the Softdew Beauty Powder and all the Formal Palettes (lip and eyes).  Only pigments I saw were Rose, Goldenaire and Kitchmas.  

Darker shades of Studio Tech and Studio Fix Fluid. The had all the same fluidlines except they did have Haunting too.  I didn't really see any shadesticks, maybe because I didn't pay much attention.

They had 2 or 3 Petit glosses: Plum Parfait and a pink one.. not sure about there being another one.

Of course, the skincare stuff.. Fix+, Strobe Cream, etc.

Other brands:

Looks like Stila had alot of lip stuff, as did Bobbi Brown.  There was actually a nice collection of BB stuff.  Prescriptives hardly had anything.


----------



## PinkGuns (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm, I'm going to have to go here, are the products reasonably priced?


----------



## Milyda (Apr 4, 2007)

Pretty much between $2 and $10 off retail prices.


----------



## llailiall (Apr 15, 2007)

Is everything 30% off?


----------



## karinaf (Jun 10, 2007)

I just got back from the CCO at the Chicago Premium Outlets and I am highly disappointed in their selection and the fact I spent an hour trekking there and back.  

For those of you interested in going there, they have a lot of current fluidlines (nightfish, blue peep, haunting, non conformist), LE and regular shadesticks (I remember seeing the white one, penny, taupagraphic, gracious me, blurberry, shimmermint, some darker greenish one...)

They had a lot of foundations both powder and liquid.  A lot of the skin care/prep and prime/makeup remover in the old packaging.  

Holiday 2006 lip gelee and lip stick dress sets and compacts, they had a ton.  

Eyeshadow wise they had a bunch of mancatcher, lily something or other, and basically blah stuff.  Nothing stood out.  They had blushes but I can't remember the names.  And a ton of brushes.  

They had a ton of LE lipglasses and lipsticks, but I couldn't get close enough to see them since there was this huge woman standing there, trying on EVERY SINGLE ONE and whiping it off the entire time I was there... I was getting so irritated.  

They had two pigments, one whitish and one brownish, both ugly.  

I ended up hauling a Bobby Brown shimmerbrick in peony (they had a ton of those, since I've been told its the best stereo rose dupe ever), gracious me shade stick, a 252 brush, 318 brush, and a bottle of Fix+ and a bottle of strobe cream.  Good times.  

Hope this is helpful to anyone else who wants to go!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm going to Wheaton/Chicago area in August.....how far is this from there?


----------



## karinaf (Jun 26, 2007)

About an hour south westish of Chicago


----------



## thenovice (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

I am going to Chicago (home sweet home) this weekend for a while and have been DYING to go to the CCO!!! I hope they have some good stuff now!


----------



## karinaf (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_I am going to Chicago (home sweet home) this weekend for a while and have been DYING to go to the CCO!!! I hope they have some good stuff now!_

 
I went a few weekends ago and sadly enough they didn't have anything too fantastic.  I posted above, two or three posts was my report and haul.  Maybe there will be better things availiable to you, and I hope you can come back with a report since I'd love to go again!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 21, 2007)

Anyone been here lately?

I'm getting a big last check in the mail and I want to go... also, how much % is it off of MAC products?

Is it 30% or 25%? I've heard both!

Thanks


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 21, 2007)

I wish I could get up to Aurora! bah!


----------



## talks (Aug 25, 2007)

I was just there today. They have the Barbie eyeshadows @ $10, including moth brown, didn't see any pigments two face highlighters, I think, some liquidlasts, blushes, spray blush? I'm sorry I'm sure I'm forgetting plenty. And things they've had for a while. I spent $116 total and got some great stuff. Sorry for typos , I'm on blackberry walking through mall!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 29, 2007)

OOHHH! I wanna go so bad. I keep putting it off because I haven't got my refund check from T-Mobile yet. It's been 6 wks, I'm getting annoyed >_> I want to go there SOOO bad!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 31, 2007)

I finally got to go to this CCO, I didn't get much though because I only had $30 to spend on makeup. So I bought Aquavert E/S, Scene 1 E/S and Well Dressed Blush


----------



## talks (Aug 31, 2007)

BloodMittens, I'd say that's darn good for $30! I also wanted to get the Aquavert but was trying to "budget". I went in there only wanting to spend $50 and walked out broke! Haha.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talks* 

 
_BloodMittens, I'd say that's darn good for $30! I also wanted to get the Aquavert but was trying to "budget". I went in there only wanting to spend $50 and walked out broke! Haha._

 

Lol. I manage my money pretty well, I'll just wait till I get more money for makeup. And my birthday's coming up, so I'll definately be getting a LOT more. But I was surprised at how much they had!

They had some of the Lip Palettes from Holiday 2006. Two brush sets. The LipGelees sets. Cheek Stains for AWHILE ago. Some stuff from the Bait/Lure collections. A lot of bags and some weird traincase. Mothbrown eyeshadows... though I chose against it because I would never wear it. 

I loved it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I just didn't have enough, so I'll go back when I do.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey yall, I went to this CCO on 9-2-2007.  Here are the items that I can remember:

Pearlizers - Apripeach and Ever Opal 
Lip Gelees - gift sets and travel sets 
Foundation - select sticks 
Moth Brown e/s 
Mancatcher e/s 
BeautyBurst e/s 
French Grey e/s 
Rondelle e/s 
A Lavender e/s (cant recall the full name) 
Loose Powder 
Ballonancy Highlighter 
Mascara 
Shadesticks - Blurburry etc 
Kohl and Powerpoint Pencils 
Tons of l/s and l/g 
3-in-1 concealers 
Glimmershimmer - Ritzy!, Brickster, Etiquette, On the Town and Shimmersouffles. 
A bunch of other stuff that I cant recall. 
I was impressed with the NW and NC foundations in the 40s-50s.  There was also Strobe Cream, Cleansing Oil, Eye makeup remover, shave cream, and some other facial care products.  Plus, eye and face brushes.  (The staff seems to be pretty good about letting customers know which brushes are sold out.)


----------



## ladynpink (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone been around here lately? D: I plan on going Sat. October 9th. If anyone goes before me, could you check out what's there? Lol. I need to know how much money I should bring!


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 7, 2007)

Sooo. I went to this CCO today. To tell you the truth, there's not much more than when I went the last time.

Same eyeshadows
New pigments though:
Blue-Brown
Pink Opal
Frost
Violet
Jewelmarine Glitter

Two blushes where there. One was a dark mango color, the other one was a light light pink-lavender, I forgot the name.

Some Lip sets from holiday. Gelees and cool and warm palettes. Some brush kits from last holiday and the holiday before that.

Glitter Liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Peacocky and Divine Lime, but the white glitter liner was there too from the Jewelscent Collection.

Not many paints, a lot of fluidlines, royal wink, iris eyes, haunting, frostlite, nightfish. 

Cheek Stains, tons of lipglass and lipsticks, also a lot of the conditioners. Lots of bags and nail polishes that I didn't look at. Blurberry, Crimsonaire, Penny and Corn Shadesticks.

That's about it I think.


----------



## Milyda (Oct 7, 2007)

Gah, I was thinking of hiking down there next weekend and it seems they don't have much.  Has anyone seen the Barbie lippies there at all? I'm hunting down Real Doll.


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Milyda* 

 
_Gah, I was thinking of hiking down there next weekend and it seems they don't have much.  Has anyone seen the Barbie lippies there at all? I'm hunting down Real Doll._

 
Nah. Only Lure lippies. No barbies, I would have known and grabbed them


----------



## elizs (Oct 29, 2007)

I went today & here is what I remeber

E/s-Claire de lune & Cranberry from moonbathe
the lip glosses from moonbathe
Both Novel twist eye palletes
100 degrees pearlizer w/ mini kabuki set
novel twist brushes
coture from last year brushes
2 lip sets from last years coture collection
maybe 4-5 pigments (violet, pink opal, pastorale...)
Lots of perfumes
Lots of darker colored foundations


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elizs* 

 
_I went today & here is what I remeber

E/s-Claire de lune & Cranberry from moonbathe
the lip glosses from moonbathe
Both Novel twist eye palletes
100 degrees pearlizer w/ mini kabuki set
novel twist brushes
coture from last year brushes
2 lip sets from last years coture collection
maybe 4-5 pigments (violet, pink opal, pastorale...)
Lots of perfumes
Lots of darker colored foundations_

 
NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! I have to go on Saturday now! D: NOOOO!! Pastorale!?! I've been waiting for soooo long for that to come to the CCO. Must go @[email protected]


----------



## MacOnMe (Nov 5, 2007)

I went on Nov 2 here is about what they had..

Claire de lune e/s
One of the moonbath l/g
tons of lipglasses and lipsticks  
the l/e concealer palettes 
novel twist lip palettes
100 degrees pearlizer w/ mini kabuki set
Lots of cosmetic bags.
some L/e perfumes 
dark colors in the foundation and loose powders
tons of fluidlines
they had raisin and shimmertime blush 
lots of bronzers
Eyelashes
No Pigment or C-shock yet =(


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tommysgrls4* 

 
_Darn! What is CCO? I'm in Michigan.... Wondering if we have any outlet's?!?_

 
CCO is the Cosmetics Company Outlet...they sell Estee Lauder brand cosmetics, which includes MAC.  A lot of the DC'd products go there.  If you have a nice outlet mall, you might have one.


----------



## Aesha (Nov 16, 2007)

I could have sworn I was subscribed to this thread, but I didn't get those last several responses! I heard on the MAC Yahoogroup that C-Shock was shipped to CCO's last week. Which ones, I don't know...

Has anyone visited the store during their Midnight Madness shopping on Thanksgiving? Anything special about it?


----------



## karinaf (Dec 21, 2007)

I ventured over to the CCO in Aurora, IL this morning and was pretty disappointed in what I saw.  However, I know one woman's trash is another's treasure so here is my report!

Eyeshadows:
They had a ton of Barbie ones.  Every colour, and many of each.  The only thing they seemed to not have a lot of was Magic Dust or wahtever it is.

They had a lot of Aquavert, and two Moonbathe shadows; the name escapes me.

Seedling, Floral Fantasy, and Fertile were abundant.

For face stuff, they had a lot of the Nordstroms' anniversary face pallets/lip pallets whatever was released over the summer.  

Lots of foundations and powders.

Lots of skin care, strobe cream, fix +, studio moisture, etc.

Lots of lipglass, chrome class, some slimshines, Tendertones, TLC, lipsticks.  No Barbie lippies.

Fluidlines including haunting, waveline, sweet sage, etc.  TONS.  

Not a lot of lipliners or shade sticks.  

Some nail polishes but they didnt look worth my time bending over to check out.

I didn't see any Barbie blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think they had blushes at all, come to think of it.

Pigments I saw cocomotion, mauvement, jewelmarine glitter, and a few more from rushmetal.  

Hope that helps anyone!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 26, 2007)

I am going to this CCO on Sunday. I hope they got some new stuff!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 26, 2007)

You are going to be there on Sunday?  Oh, I should see if I can get out there.  Will you be in the area long?  You can PM me privately if you like...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 17, 2008)

I love that place!
Did anyone went there recently? What do they have there now? Ussually they are pretty good with MAC stock.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Apr 7, 2008)

Has anyone been recently? Thinking of taking a trip up.....


----------



## lalunia (May 9, 2008)

bump! 

The ladies over at MUA have spotted some nice stuff there. Anyone go recently? thanks!


----------



## vandael (May 21, 2008)

I was there last week (5/12/08) and picked up Other Worldly blush (Moonbathe collection), Blue Peep & Silverstroke fluidline, and Fix+. Other Worldly was the only thing I was lemming... they're out of Rightfish fluidline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll just have to go retail and pick up Blacktrack.

I read in other recent posts about how Heatherette has been spotted at their local CCOs. I hope it hits ours. Does anyone know when Aurora gets their shipment?


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vandael* 

 
_Does anyone know when Aurora gets their shipment?_

 
I would give them a call and find out.  I forgot when it is.  I think it's the 2nd week of the month but I am not sure.


----------



## talks (Jun 8, 2008)

Just walked out of the store and this is what I saw:
Provence
Viz a violet 
Cocomotion
Pastorale
Smoke signal
Copperized 
Aire de blu pigments 
jewel marine glitter
Gold stroke pig.
Royal assets smoky eyes palette
Aquavert
Claire de lune
Firespot
Velvet moss
Mink pink eyeshadows
Novel twist warm eyes cool eyes palettes
Viva glam lip palette???
Glimmer shimmers
Artifact pp
Delft pp
Curiositease eye penc #5
Both holiday Brush sets from this past holiday collection
They had the pink lips and plum? Lips sets from royal asset? They actually had Blacktrack in stock along with all the usual fluid liners and they had bare canvas paint. Everthing else is what they usually have in stock. I'm posting with my phone so I hope everthing will be readable. Lol


----------



## widdershins (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks! My dad is in Aurora right now visiting his mom so I'm forcing him to stop by and pick up some things for me. I'm struggling to describe the things I want him to look for, because he has NO idea at all about makeup stuff. Does anyone know if it's pretty user friendly (like an easy layout--easy to find products)? I hope he can find where the MAC stuff is


----------



## talks (Jun 21, 2008)

Tell him to go towards the back where the registers are on the left. That's where all the mac stuff is. Some brushes and items are behind the counter but the ee's are pretty helpful if he can't find something! And way cool of you're dad to do that!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you so much! I'm talking him through it on the phone right now.


----------



## talks (Jun 21, 2008)

No prob! Ask your dad to update us on any new products, lol!


----------



## widdershins (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay!
Here is what I got (after he put me on the phone with a really nice ee):
--nonconformist fluidline
--take a hint tendertone (she said they had tread gently, pucker, and a couple others, too)
--fix+
--the face holiday brush set
--ladyblush blushcreme

I know they didn't have the full size 187, so I ended up getting the set, and I'm not sure about anything else because I was a little flustered on the phone. I really want to go in person now!


----------



## talks (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 10, 2008)

Any recent updates?

I have a friend who's living near by and she's going there this weekend. I just wanted to know if there is something I have to get her to pick up for me LOL


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 12, 2008)

I was there last weekend, they had about 5-6 different pigment colors....lots of paint pot colors, lots of paints, a few fluidlines and a bunch of shade sticks. Hope that helps!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 12, 2008)

I was there last weekend, they had about 5-6 different pigment colors....lots of paint pot colors, lots of paints, a few fluidlines and a bunch of shade sticks. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cachica (Jul 12, 2008)

Any specific eye shadows? Or brushes?

And yes, it does help


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 15, 2008)

They had the heirloom brush sets...all three of them. And also two other brush sets...the gold canister one ( dont know the name of it sorry!) and also one that came in a black bag w/sequins on them. They were all $33.75. They also had a small white buffer brush that was so cute! I dont know the number....it was so $28.


----------



## BloodMittens (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello. Anyone been up to the CCO recently? I'm planning on going up there sometime this week, just wanted to see if there was anything I would HAVE TO HAVE.

Thanks


----------



## tracywubsyou (Aug 4, 2008)

I went last week and there wasn't too much. They had the eyeliners and plushglasses from the holiday collection and I think like two things from the FAFI collection. I picked up quick frost, mauvement, and viz-a-violet pigments and aquadisiac and I can't rememer the name of it but it was a purple matte2 shadow. Sorry if that wasn't much help >.<


----------



## Rockette13 (Aug 5, 2008)

I went to this CCO on 7.13.2008.

	First of all, they had ALL THREE FAFI DOLLS for a little over 7 bucks each!!! I was going to get all of them, but I got so carried away with finding Vegas Volt that I *forgot*. :-O I was in a rush!

	They had a lot of brushes, including some Antiquitease brush sets. They had a bunch of lipsticks, like Cyber, Vegas Volt (duh), and a billion others. They had lip glosses like Auto-body Red, Be-In, Desire (!!!), etc. They had a nice selection of Fluidlines (including Blacktrack) some Paint Pots, Shadesticks (Corn or others), and Paints (Canton Candy is one that comes to mind...they had just sold their last Flammable). They had quite a few sets of fake eyelashes and 6th Sin Metal-X Eyeshadow too. They had Drizzlegold Loose Powder along with about three others, a lot of dark foundations and powders and a few light ones, and Belightful Iridescent Powder. They had pigments like Cocomotion, Viz-A-Violet, Provence, Smoke Signals, and Jewelmarine glitter. They had liquid liners and some lip balms in white capped pots (one was Gentle Coral or something?). They also had glosses in flat pots with raised designs on them. There were some Lip Gelees, like a super neon orange shade. They also had Clear Lipglass and some Antiquitease sets that contained either Soft Sparkle Eyeliners or thin lipglosses.

	AND THAT WAS JUST THE MAC. They were selling a lot of Estee Lauder GWPs for really cheap and had Clinique Cream Eyeliners like True Black and Black Honey. I didn't really look at anything other than the MAC though.


----------



## d-0ne (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey everyone in IL I have a question i hope you guys can help me out.

I just did a search at Outlet Bound on all the CCOs in IL and the one in aurora and gurnee mills showed up. However, when i go to gurnee mill's official website they didn't list the CCO in their store directory.

I was wondering if there is actually a CCO at Gurnee Mills Outlet Mall? Or there used to be one and the list at Outlet Bound is just isn't up to date.

I also noticed that there's no thread talking about CCO at Gurnee Mills so it got a bit worried because my family decided to go to Gurnee Mills instead of Aurora so I hoping theres a CCO at Gurnee. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tracywubsyou (Aug 14, 2008)

i think the cosmetics company in gurnee is new because when i looked a couple weeks ago the one in aurora was the only one in illinois. I do see it on the list of stores in gurnee though so it looks like they just opened one up!


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 20, 2008)

Hopefully I'll be visiting this location Labor Day weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 First CCO!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm going tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See anyone who is also going there lol. I won't be there long, I just wanna pick up the McQueen PaintPots if they still have them!


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I'm going tomorrow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See anyone who is also going there lol. I won't be there long, I just wanna pick up the McQueen PaintPots if they still have them!_

 
Let us know what they have!!!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay. Just got back from the premium outlet.

Eyeshadows:
Not that much actually I only saw I believe pen&ink, clarie de lune, and aquavert. Rather disappointing.

Paint Pots:
Electro Sky
Otherworldly
Delft
Greenstroke

A bunch of lipglosses, slimshines, lipsticks, and eye liners. They had a lot of fluidlines including Delphic and Haunting. Pigments like Pastorale, Aire De Blu, Off the Radar, Smoke Signals, Cocomotion, Rushmetal and a few other neutrals.

All the fafi dolls. All the finery lip bags and the heirlooms brush bags and sets. The highlighter from Balloonacy, the Hundred Degree Pearlizer from Novel Twist. Also the sparkle eye pencil sets from Curioustease. 

Other than that it was just the normal.

I got:
:O White Haired Fafi Doll
Pastorale Pigment
En Pointe Lipglass
All woman Lipglass
Electro Sky PP
Otherworldy PP
Frilled NP


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Okay. Just got back from the premium outlet.

Eyeshadows:
Not that much actually I only saw I believe pen&ink, clarie de lune, and aquavert. Rather disappointing.
_

 
I went there a few weeks ago and they didn't have all that much... but i still ended up spending..
I've heard they get they're FRESH shipments around the 25th.. Don't know if I will hit it this weekend or not.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone know about the CCO in Gurnee Mills Mall in IL? If there even is one as I thought there was? It's only about 30-40 minutes from me and I can't find a thread on it so just posting here.

Cosmetics Company / Estee Lauder  Gurnee Mills  Gurnee, IL


----------



## lalunia (Aug 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Does anyone know about the CCO in Gurnee Mills Mall in IL? If there even is one as I thought there was? It's only about 30-40 minutes from me and I can't find a thread on it so just posting here.

Cosmetics Company / Estee Lauder  Gurnee Mills  Gurnee, IL  _

 

There is some sort of an outlet but it has Lancome products and some Shu. It is not the same as Aurora and everytime I'm in Gurnee, I leave that store disapointed. Aurora carries Estee Lauder producs and things from their other companies, like MAC, BB, Cliniue, Origins, ect.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 28, 2008)

I am going up there today in about two hours... spur of the moment thing but I really want to go. Especially with this rumor of Dazzleglasses floating around some CCO's... NOT COOL! 

So I am off to spend more money that I should be saving lol.


----------



## MUALindsay (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I am going up there today in about two hours... spur of the moment thing but I really want to go. Especially with this rumor of Dazzleglasses floating around some CCO's... NOT COOL! 

So I am off to spend more money that I should be saving lol._

 
Don't take everything! My first CCO visit, must be a good one!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'll be there Saturday Eve or Sunday. Oh, do you know their hours? THANKS!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Sep 1, 2008)

I went to the CCO today and they had some new stuff! I picked up the MSF in Light Flush (that was the only MSF they had) and the mineral eyeshadow Earthly Riches. They had some new eyeshadows...all matte colors. They have a lot of discontinued pigments too. Hope that helps some of you all!!


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 2, 2008)

I ended up with 3 shadows, Fix+, Strobe Cream, Cool Eyes Palette, and 3 brush sets... hehe, whoops. I was kinda sad, Meet the Fleet looked more dark purple under those lights than Navy. Hum...


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to find someone with a car or get a bike or something, I need to get into this CCO madness!


----------



## aziajs (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I need to find someone with a car or get a bike or something, I need to get into this CCO madness!_

 
Hop on the Metra.  It will take you to Aurora and there is a bus that will take you to the train station to the outlet.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlvrGrndM99* 

 
_I ended up with 3 shadows, Fix+, Strobe Cream, Cool Eyes Palette, and 3 brush sets... hehe, whoops. I was kinda sad, Meet the Fleet looked more dark purple under those lights than Navy. Hum..._

 

Ohhhh what kind of pigments were there?

I went there when they had NOTHING.


----------



## MUALindsay (Sep 2, 2008)

I really didn't pay attention to names, but there were 8-12 of them.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 4, 2008)

I went there yesterday because my friend wanted to "Cheer Me Up" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My friends ROCK!

There was a Novel Twist Cool Palette. Two weird eye palettes I have never seen before. A few lip palettes.

Hubballuo Highlighter <~~ not sure about the spelling. 
Light Flush MSF

Meet the Fleet E/S and a bunch of Matte2 eyeshadows. Sweet Sienna Piggie, Steel Blue Piggie, Off the Radar, Cocomotion, Mauvement, Smoke Signals, Pastorale, Aire-de-Blu and another one I cannot remember.

Both McQueen Lipglasses, Her Fancy L/S, some new lipsticks and paints. 

Hmmm that's all I can remember as of now.

All I got was the Steel Blue Piggie, White Magic L/G from McQueen and the Light Flush MSF. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not bad for only $36


----------



## Brittni (Sep 4, 2008)

what about glitter liners ?


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_what about glitter liners ?_

 
Yeah they had some from the Metal-X collection. Peacocky and Divine Lime, Wonderwhite and another one that I'm not sure of the name.


----------



## tracywubsyou (Sep 4, 2008)

I went there this past weekend and this is what I remember...I know that they had MSF in Light Flush, MqQueen Eyeshadows in Pagan and Nile, Paint Pots in Otherworldly, Greenstoke and I forgot the other one. A good selection of fluidlines, Steel Blue Pigment, Off the Radar, Mauvement, Smoke Signal, Pastoral, Coppering, and I can't remeber the ress They had thee different eyeshaodw sets... I don't remember which ones, They had a holiday collection brush set, three fafi dolls, a bunch of eyelashes.... and that's all I can remeber HTH


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Sep 11, 2008)

Stopped at the CCO by gurnee and they had alot of Matte2 shadows, charged water, pandamonium palette, alexander mcqueens, MSF in light flush, & a whole bunch of fluildlines. I was in a rush and didnt have time to look around.


----------



## hermione9713 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swtest2Lips* 

 
_Stopped at the CCO by gurnee and they had alot of Matte2 shadows, charged water, pandamonium palette, alexander mcqueens, MSF in light flush, & a whole bunch of fluildlines. I was in a rush and didnt have time to look around._

 
they have a cco in gurnee? i thought they had gotten rid of the one in gurnee and i looked for it the last time i went but could find it.


----------



## tracywubsyou (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone been here lately and know what they have in stock?


----------



## musicalhouses (Oct 25, 2008)

hello all!

i visited the aurora outlet 1 or 2 weeks back..they had TONS OF LIGHT FLUSH MSF! and WARMED MSF! i was so excited. they also had (i think it was) the novel twist cool eyes palette? they also had bobbi brown pink raspberry palette, if anyone wants it, the summer palette (NOT the one with bahama brown blush, the one with the pinker blush) and the bridal palette (the one with 2 not 3 eyeshadows). i also picked up bare slimshine there, was so happy!

they also had mac pigments in your ladyship (which i bought), sweet sienna, mauvement...and some single e/s like claire de lune. they had A  LOT of BB blushes and e/s...it's my eternal regret i didnt get more.

HTH someone1


----------



## ShuGirl (Nov 30, 2008)

11/29/08:

Fafi dolls, 2nd eye quad
Lots of travel exclusive sets
Antiquitease lip sets, 2 of them, pink and beigey colors
Shadows: pagan (mcqueen), poste haste, blanc type, another Matte2 shadow that is supposed to be disc. (dark purple)
Uppity, Sweet Sage, Delphic, Iris Eyes, Brassy fluidlines
Girl Friendly, Layin low, rollickin, delft, otherwordly, moss scape Paint pots & the light matte blue one from Mcqueen
Lots of pains, I saw beige chartreusey color and red amoung them
BPBS—eversun true romantic joyous, etc, looked like 8-9 of them
Solar riche bronzer, both neoscifi blushes, x-rocks and the peach one
Light flush MSF 
Antiquitease softsparkle pencil set
All neo sci fi shadows except magnetic fields
Drizzlegold, natural flare, 2 more loose beauty powders
Dark/pale foundations, concealers
2 lip pots of warm pink colors, with designs on them
A few cremesheens, brave red, burgundy and another one
A few mattene lipsticks from the first release
Angel lipstick, high top from fafi,  4 colorforms lipsticks, variety of slimshines
Spice lip pencil
Pigments: cocomotion, copperized, steel blue, circa plum, tea time, aire de blue (most of rushmetal) and a tester for Sweet Sienna but no products!
Colorforms 5 cream pots of color…white, dark purple, pink iridescence…
Naughty nauticals nail lacquer, and a fleshy pink one
2 perfumes (green and blue caps?), a few brow sets
Real Desire, Desire, Love Alert dazzleglass, some from Blue Storm, 3D gloss (loads of glosses)


----------



## trulyobsessed (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just there and didn't see any Dazzleglasses!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Dec 3, 2008)

did they have the 109 brush?


----------



## hermione9713 (Dec 30, 2008)

I went today and they had a TON of stuff. I was basically in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Eyeshadows* in pagan, signed, sealed, post haste, poison pen, blanc type, forgery, a couple other matte2 ones (can't remember the names), femme fi, evening aura, expensive pink, time and space, cool heat, gulf stream, solar white, warming trend (i think), cosmic, go, bold and brazen, dreammaker. i think that's pretty much it...like i said i couldn't remember some of the matte2 shadows.
*Brushes* including the 224. I didn't look too closely at these but they didn't have the 109 brush (sorry elmo1026)
*Paint pots* in perky, girl friendly, cash flow (i was gonna get this and there were supposed to be 4 more but they lady couldn't find them), layin low...the others were more colorful ones and i didn't look too closely cause i wanted a more neutral one.
*Pigments* in your ladyship (i think i got the last one actually), cocomotion, jewelmarine glitter, copperized, gold mode, and a few others
*Richmetal Highlighters* in rose bullion, deep deposit, and two others
*Tendertones*...seemed like they had all the tendertones actually
*Lip conditioners* again, don't remember what the exact shades were
TONS of *lipglasses, chromeglasses, lipsticks, slimshines, mattene lipsticks*. didn't see any dazzleglasses
All the *colourforms* brush sets as well as the colourforms eye shadow palettes.
*Fafi* dolls and Fafi Eyes 2
Sheerspark eyeshadows from *stylistics*
Three *lip sets*. not sure if they were heirlooms or antiquities. but it's one of the sets that had two lip sticks and a lip gloss
*Fluidlines* in uppity, brassy, delphic, iris eyes, and blue peep (or something like that...the light blue one)
The *trip set*!!! with a mirror, macroviolet and blacktrack fluidlines and a 209se. i was so excited about this cause i've been planing on buying blacktrack.
*Paints*, *shadesticks*, *eyeliners* (including the dual edge pencils from heatherette in phone me/text me and nighthawk/front row), *liquid glitter liners*, they had tons of these
*Neo sci fi blushes* in x-rocks and spaced out as well as the bronzer
*Beauty powder blushes* and regular blushes
*Light flush MSF* 
*Scult and shape*...about 3 or 4 different ones
*Hyper real foundation*
*Studio Stick Foundation*...not sure if this is the actual name but it's the stick foundation that i think mac discontinued.
*Loose beauty powders*
*Nail polishes*...about 10 different colors
*Brow sets*
*Antiquitease* softsparkle eyeliner set
2 or 3 *fragrances*
*Glimmer shimmers* and this cheek tint i've never seen before
*Antiquities brush sets*....gold and silver basic and silver eyebrushes
those *mineralize skinfinishes* that came out over the summer where half of it was kinda like a regular powder and the other half like an MSF
...and that's all i can remember. But they had a lot more than I was expecting.
Hope that helps!


----------



## hermione9713 (Dec 30, 2008)

oh, and they also had a couple false lashes as well as skin care stuff like the moisturelush (?) lotion and charged water. and i think they had some mac bags as well but i didn't look too closely at those


----------



## trulyobsessed (Feb 9, 2009)

Went to the CCO yesterday...they had 2 of the red holiday e/s pallettes and the holiday eyeliner sets. they also had a few fafi e/s and neo sci fi blushes. I also saw the blue dazzleglass there. Hope that helps!


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 19, 2009)

Do you know if they had Light Flush MSF still?


----------



## trulyobsessed (Feb 19, 2009)

At my last visit, i saw 2 boxes of Light Flush....call them and see if they are still there. I called today and they had the 2 Red Holiday eye palettes.


----------



## lilviolingrrl (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, thank you for this! Are we allowed to call ahead and put things on hold? I just don't want to drive all the way out there to be denied! ;P


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilviolingrrl* 

 
_Cool, thank you for this! Are we allowed to call ahead and put things on hold? I just don't want to drive all the way out there to be denied! ;P_

 
Yeap, they will put it on hold for you, at least they did it for me couple of times. Good luck!


----------



## ShuGirl (Feb 27, 2009)

MAC:
  Trip 5 palette –french grey, carbon, lighter silver, freckletone and something else
  Green tea cleanser
  Shave cream 8$
  Charged water – 2-3 varieties—pink, blue
  2 eyeshadows from the Couture collex—with those pearl things all over them
  2 cream color bases from the Nordies exclusive collex last year
  2 l/s from Nordies exclusive collex last year
  Flash-N-dash (fafi,), squeeze it (fafi)
  Otherwordly, delft, rollickin, mosscape, quite natural, 2-3 other paint pots/fluidlines
  Paints- beige, chartreuse
  2 mineralize satinfinish liquid foundations
  lots of lashes
  sweet sienna, jewelmarine, qire-de-blue, tea time, gold stroke, circa plum pigments, 2-3 others\
  Cool heat, warm chill, pen n pink, signed, sealed, the dark purple mattene, clarity, flourishing
  ALL neo sci fi eyeshadows, both their blushes, Serenely blush and another one
  Hey Sailor, ensign lustreglasses,
  All Neo Sci Fi lipglosses except pink grapefruit
  Blue dazzleglass
  Lots of n/p—Naughty Nauticals, creamsheen peach one, red, wildfire, white
  Purple and blue cream shadows—the creasy ones
  Warm, Cool, Smokey holiday palettes (this year)
  1 lip set from Antiquitease—peachy pinks
  2 fafi dolls—the red haired and brown one
  5 strobe lip balms (white packaging)
  Flowerplay lipstick, Real Desire, Desire lipglosses
  2 3D lip glosses 

  BB:
  Shimmering nudes (35$)
  Lip basic palete
  Rockstar palette trio
  Eye basic palette
  Mauve and raspberry face palettes
  Bronze and tawny shimmerbrick palettes
  Pink / tawny blush duo
  2 other pinky blushes
  Ivy shimmer gel liner, black ink gel liner
  2 matte lip stains
  Cocoa mauve set
  A bronzer / lipstick set, in gold packaging
  Lip balm, face balm

  Prescriptives—
  Cool and Warm holiday sets (not sure what years)
  Purple, grey, green, 2 other gel liners
  5-6 cream shadows
  10 or so lipglosses


----------



## ShuGirl (Feb 28, 2009)

Oh and no more light flush, almost all sclupt / shape duos
Neo Sci Fi l/s, brown and beige i think
Copperplate e/s
Go, Bold & Brazen, Lotusland, Dreammaker shadows

Lancome aplum / miel glace / cappucine blushes


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone been there since the 1st of March? If you have, let me know whatcha saw. I'm planning to go there tomorrow


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 10, 2009)

I went out there today. I only got three Comet Blues with the Visa Giftcard I had. But STILL: 

Eyeshadows: A LOT, all the eyeshadows from Neo Sci Fi
A bunch of Starflash Eyeshadows
Pagan and Nile from McQueen
Some random eyeshadows, matte2's and such.
Not many pigments, but jewelmarine, smoke signals, aire de blu, tea time, pastorale and some others that I don't remember the name of. 
Lots of lipglosses, lightning, en pointe, comet blue <3, all the lip gelees from C-Shock. All the lipglosses from Neo Sci Fi, and some 3D glosses.
Flammable and Chatru paints, as well as bare canvas and some others.
Uppity, Blue Peep, Non Conformist, and a brown fluidline.
Two sculpt and shape duos.
All the mineralize duos, the natural msf with the shimmer half. 
Fafi Eyes #1 I think.
All the holiday eye palettes and lip palettes. 
The rose lip set from this past holiday.
The tan lip set from the holiday before this last one. 
Three charged waters.
A lot of nailpolishes... $$$Yes! was there as well as some other nice colors. 
Fafi Lipsticks, a few of them. Mattenes, a lot of them, none of them really stood out though except Rapturous. 
Both Neo Sci Fi blushes. 
All of the brush bags and packs from this past holiday and some from the holiday before this one. 

And that's about it. All I have to say though... is the service was DISGUSTING! DIIIISSSSSGUSTING. I'm sorry, but I was so mad by the time I left there, this lady was following me around the entire time, and she had the nerve to TOUCH me to put down my phone because she thought I was taking pictures, when I was really just chatting with a girl I was doing a CP for. :< LIVID I IS!


----------



## xKiKix (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_And that's about it. All I have to say though... is the service was DISGUSTING! DIIIISSSSSGUSTING. I'm sorry, but I was so mad by the time I left there, this lady was following me around the entire time, and she had the nerve to TOUCH me to put down my phone because she thought I was taking pictures, when I was really just chatting with a girl I was doing a CP for. :< LIVID I IS!_

 
aw, i went there yesterday and the workers there were nice... but its extremely rude of them to not let you use your phone... they must be very paranoid...


----------



## ShuGirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Still had comet blue, no more warm chill, copperplate...etc...
still had Grand Duos e/s--maybe like 5? Trip5 sultry eyes palette, Holiday lip palettes, the holiday glamour set [blacktrack fluidline, a brush and something else in nice red purse]
I saw sweet sienna and steel blue pigments, pagan, pen n pink, poisen pen, clarity, cool heat, all neo sci fi shadows...

Otherwise, pretty much the same as the more recent ones, give or take.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShuGirl* 

 
_Still had comet blue, no more warm chill, copperplate...etc...
still had Grand Duos e/s--maybe like 5? Trip5 sultry eyes palette, Holiday lip palettes, the holiday glamour set [blacktrack fluidline, a brush and something else in nice red purse]
I saw sweet sienna and steel blue pigments, pagan, pen n pink, poisen pen, clarity, cool heat, all neo sci fi shadows...

Otherwise, pretty much the same as the more recent ones, give or take._

 

Do you remember any of the MAC brushes that are there?


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 4, 2009)

Anyone been there lately?


----------



## ShuGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_Do you remember any of the MAC brushes that are there?_

 
I'm sorry I don't. I don't really pay attention to the brushes :/ I think there was a flat top [it looked like a kabuki? Not the 182] though!


----------



## trulyobsessed (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG....there was a MAC explosion since the last time i was there!! Sooo many new things!!!

Tempting quad
Shadowy lady Quad

Studio sculpt foundations
Loose mineral foundations

A lot of Beauty Powder Blushes

They had the mineralized duo e/s and the 3 colored e/s.

3 of the Holiday e/s sets.

Im sorry im not remembering specifics....but there was A LOT of new stuff, its definitely worth a trip!


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_OMG....there was a MAC explosion since the last time i was there!! Sooo many new things!!!

Tempting quad
Shadowy lady Quad

Studio sculpt foundations
Loose mineral foundations

A lot of Beauty Powder Blushes

They had the mineralized duo e/s and the 3 colored e/s.

3 of the Holiday e/s sets.

Im sorry im not remembering specifics....but there was A LOT of new stuff, its definitely worth a trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, I was there yesterday and I forgot to report! BAD ME D: BADDD.

The Quads:
MAC Trip - All of them
Shadowy Lady Quad
Tempting Quad 
(I asked if they had the Spiced Chocolate, but she informed me that was not sent to them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sad)
Heatherette Trio #1
Merrily, Gentle, and Pleasantry MSF Blushes
Some extra blushes, not sure of which ones exactly, but they had about 8 or 9. Plus the Neo Sci Fi blushes.
All of the Studio Mist foundations and Studio Sculpt foundation except ones in NW, it was mostly NC colors. 
MSF Naturals in Dark, Medium and Light. And the half shimmer half MSF Natural ones, also the Sculpt/Shape duos.
Rollickin', Otherworldly, Greenstroke, and All Natural (I think that's the name) Paint Pots.
A bunch of Fluidlines, Delphic, Blue Peep, Royal Wink, etc.
Only a few shadesticks, Lucky Jade, Beiging and Shimmersand I believe.
A BUNCH of paints. Chartru, Flammable, Canton Candy, Pixel, etc.
A lot of glitterliners including Postpunk (the only one I remember because I bought it, haha)
Lip Gelees from C-Shock, and some others, I forgot the names exactly.
No real new lipsticks except Red She Said, they still had Her Fancy as well.
No Dazzleglasses ;( Sadface
A bunch of new pigments, Mutiny, Lovely Lily, Bell Bottom Blue, Antique Green, Overriched, Heritage Rouge, Steel Blue, Jewelmarine Glitter, Sweet Sienna, etc.
A bunch of eyeshadows including one goldish one from Moonbathe, all the Neo Sci Fi shadows, and some of the duos from the collection with the Pearl glide liners. Didn't see any of the liners there tho.
All of the Holiday Lip Bags, and Eyeshadow Palettes.
All of the brush sets from Red She Said.
Some of the MSF Eyeshadow duo's. Including the green one, and Hot Contrast and two of the MSF Trio eyeshadows from red she said. 
A few tendertones.

Anything else I can't really remember :/ Bah. I was so excited to find some stuff I forgot the rest.


----------



## mama2G (Apr 11, 2009)

......


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mama2G* 

 
_





......_

 
??? ; Whats the sadface for?


----------



## tracywubsyou (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone been here lately and know what brushes they have in stock? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracywubsyou* 

 
_Has anyone been here lately and know what brushes they have in stock? Thanks in advance! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'll be going around May 2nd or 3rd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll let you know!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I'll be going around May 2nd or 3rd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll let you know!_

 
Whatever happened with the problem you had in that cco,did you make a complaint?Just remembered that,hope you don't mind my asking


----------



## BloodMittens (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Whatever happened with the problem you had in that cco,did you make a complaint?Just remembered that,hope you don't mind my asking
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I did. And last time I was at the CCO the same lady was there, but didn't say anything :O I was also there with my friends though!


----------



## tracywubsyou (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_I'll be going around May 2nd or 3rd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I'll let you know!_

 
Thanks


----------



## Ciani (May 2, 2009)

Anyone know when they normally get their stock in? I know last time I went to a CCO they didn't have anything and if I drive 3 hours to get to this one I really hope they have more than a few things I want. 

I'm planning on driving down there towards the end of the month and hoping they have pigments, paints, MSF and maybe some of the stuff I missed before I got addicted to makeup


----------



## BloodMittens (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ciani* 

 
_Anyone know when they normally get their stock in? I know last time I went to a CCO they didn't have anything and if I drive 3 hours to get to this one I really hope they have more than a few things I want. 

I'm planning on driving down there towards the end of the month and hoping they have pigments, paints, MSF and maybe some of the stuff I missed before I got addicted to makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Normally they get stock in between the 1st to the 5th. I'll be going Wednesday on the 6th D: That seems to be when they have the most in. At least to me.


----------



## Ciani (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Normally they get stock in between the 1st to the 5th. I'll be going Wednesday on the 6th D: That seems to be when they have the most in. At least to me._

 
Thanks! Hope they have alot of pigments...trying to get some of the ones I missed since I only started collecting MAC  last July.


----------



## ShuGirl (May 2, 2009)

MAC:
Heatherette trio 1
Color Forms blue and green packaged palettes
Fafi Eyes 2
No more trip eyes
Royal Assets [2008 holiday] cool and warm palettes
Royal Assets Look Book [powder, fluidline, brushes]
Tempting Cult of Cherry quad
Shadowy Lady quad
Blushcremes--like 6-7 of them
Gleeful & Warm Soul MSB
Metal X [2008 version..] blue and gold cream shadows
Red She Said Blue/Gold glitter/bronze MES, & blue, silver glitter/ light blue MES
Red She Said l/s, Her Fancy lipstick, Immodest mattene, Brown & Beige Neo Sci Fi lipsticks, the purple one with blue duochrome from Fafi, Fab & Dash from Fafi [name?],
Molasses & Miss Fortune pearlglides
Silverstroke, uppity, fluidlines
Paint pots--variety
Flammable paints, I also saw beige & Chartreuse
Electroflash eye shadow duos: Fresh Green Mix, Play on Plums, Hot Contrast, Polar Opposites, Sea & Sky, Engaging [all from electoflash]
Petticoat & So Ceylon MSFS
Studio Sculpt NC25 & NC45, NW25 powder
Duo Mineralize Powder [released with Electoflash], really light & really dark
Dame Edna BP [peach]
Emanuael Ungaro BP Flower Dew/ Flower Mist or something like that
Eyeshadows: Warming trend, illegal cargo, meet the fleet, submarine, pandomonium, shore leave, Magnetic fields, time & space, femme fi, evening aura, passionate, post haste, signed, sealed, surreal, cool heat, Lotusland, Mink & Sable, a whole bunch!!! Must be like 5-6 more that I didn't name.
Pigments: Vintage gold, reflects blackened red, reflects gold, cocomotion/copperized, steel blue, aire de blue...Wow, I am missing so much, like 9!
Lipglosses: Saw the brown one from Neo Sci Fi, Li' Hot Pepper [electroflash], Snowgirl, and a LOT more.
Tendertones--4 pinky ones.

Clinique:
Black Amethyst [gorgeous!] eyeshadow, and like 8 others, all super pretty!
Cream liners -- All perm shades I think
Asia Exclusive fresh bloom powder
Color Surge Impossibly Glossy set

Bobbi Brown:
Pink Raspberry eye set
Gold Shimmerbrick
Gel liners - ivy, black
Shimmering nudes
4 greyish neutral eyeshadow round pot shades

I visited it on May 1st.


----------



## BloodMittens (May 2, 2009)

Awww Gawd D: I hope I don't miss So Ceylon!


----------



## monter (May 3, 2009)

I'm going tomorrow... hopefully I'll be able to pick up Petticoat!

I just bought Fresh Green Mix and Sea & Sky from the counter.. ugh, wish I hadn't now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## BloodMittens (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_I'm going tomorrow... hopefully I'll be able to pick up Petticoat!

I just bought Fresh Green Mix and Sea & Sky from the counter.. ugh, wish I hadn't now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well.

Thanks for the update!_

 
Let us know how much is still there


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Where is this CCO located?

Also, Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave still has Petticoat MSF...bought it there 2 weeks ago!


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave still has So Ceylon MSF too!  Hurry and go get yours soon!


----------



## monter (May 3, 2009)

I was just there today - Sea & Sky is gone, and they had one Fresh Green Mix left.

There's still quite a bit left from the list above. There are a few So Ceylons left, but I got the last Petticoat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of the associates actually had it in her apron to buy at the end of her shift, but when I asked about it, she gave it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They've got Glamour Check, too - a lot of the Starflash eyes. A TON of lipglosses, too.

I saw something that I think was labeled Trip lips, maybe? It had three lipglosses in it - one was Lustrewhite, so I didn't get it, since I already have Lustrewhite. I can't remember the other two!

I'm not a whole lot of help, but if you get a chance, check there if you're interested in any MESes from the new rotation - they have a few there still (Polar Opposites I remember for sure, maybe also Odd Couple and Pink Split and Element?). LOTS of pigments, too.

EDIT: This CCO is in the Aurora Outlet mall right off of Farnsworth and 88.


----------



## michelle79 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uabiola* 

 
_Where is this CCO located?

Also, Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave still has Petticoat MSF...bought it there 2 weeks ago!_

 
Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave. always has everything because alot of people don't know about that location. They just opened that MAC counter only a few months ago.


----------



## aziajs (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michelle79* 

 
_Bloomingdales on Michigan Ave. always has everything because alot of people don't know about that location. They just opened that MAC counter only a few months ago._

 
Right.  I always forget about that location.


----------



## BloodMittens (May 4, 2009)

Sea & Sky is gone? D: OH POOP! Oh well, HEY, I know this is an odd question, but did they have any MAC wipes!? 8D


----------



## ShuGirl (May 17, 2009)

MAC:
  Word of Mouth & another Red She Said mineralize eye trio
  Fresh Green Mix, Play On Plums, Hot Contrast, and pink Electroflash duo
  Rich & Ripe, Soft & Slow, Beige lipglass from Neo Sci Fi, Fafi Squeeze it L/G
  L/S: Skew, Soft Pause, Red She Said, High Top [Fafi], bunch of mattenes/slimshines
  Otherwordly, rollickin,  quite natural paint pots
  Paints: Flammable, chartreuse one, artisan [artjam or something?], 3-4 more
  Eyeliners: Orpheus, Raven, the other blue Kohl Power, Molasses and Miss Fortune pearlglides, 2-3 Softsparkle pencils
  Both fafi quads, heatherette trio 1, Dame Edna peach beauty powder, emanuel ungaro beauty powder, Petticoat and So Ceylon MSFS, Gentle/Warm soul MSBs, Enough Said, True Romantic, Stark Naked beauty powder blushes, 3 blushcremes, 2 Color Forms eye palettes [green packaging and blue I think], 
  Pigments: spiritualize, vintage gold, copperized, mega-rich, jewelmarine glitter, and a bunch more
  Shadows: lilac touch, the brown from ungaro, femme fi [neo sci fi], magnetic fields, evening aura, time & space, warming trend, talent pool, go, bold & brazen, mink & sable, sunset B, lotusland, meet the fleet, star by night, maybe 2-3 more
  MAC 2008 holiday eye palettes—like 2-3 of them

  BB:
  Shimmering nudes eye palette
  Palette released this year, it was 4 lip colors [ranged from nude to dark red] and 4 shadows [neutral browns and a gunmetal taupe]
  Gold / Tawny shimmerbricks
  A bunch of other palettes

  HTH

oh and I did not see any MAC wipes, sorry!


----------



## tracywubsyou (May 18, 2009)

do you know what brushes they had?


----------



## ShuGirl (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracywubsyou* 

 
_do you know what brushes they had? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
:X I never pay much attention to the brushes but I remember something like a stiff, wide white bristeled buffer brush and a mini version of the 182 black buffer bush


----------



## trulyobsessed (May 25, 2009)

Spiced Chocolate Quad at the CCO


----------



## BloodMittens (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_Spiced Chocolate Quad at the CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NO!!!!!!!! D:


----------



## BloodMittens (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_Spiced Chocolate Quad at the CCO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
NOOO D: I want one wtf!


----------



## ksaelee (May 28, 2009)

there's still plenty of cult of cherry quads at the outlet! all 3 sets...


----------



## kelseyrylatt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm planning to go this Sat.. Has anybody been there latley?


----------



## chococat5 (Jun 17, 2009)

*
Can someone please CP the Spiced Chocolate quad for me?? 

PLEASE?*


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Jun 28, 2009)

Spiced all gone. They still had tons of shadowy lady and tempting. All 3 of the edna lippies too


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was there about 2 weeks ago and bought a 224 brush and the Pigment "Gold Mode"


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone going anytime soon?

Can you name the brushes?

 I really want the 239, 165, 109, 187 brush


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 14, 2009)

Went today, NOTHING new. Same old Mac stuff.  The lady told me they only got new make up bags in today, and was going to put them out sometime this week.

I just ended getting "Scene" and the Trip set of glosses, it has "Lustre White", "Morning Glory", and "Hot Flash."

I never visit the CCO at the right time!


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone been lately??  i think i talked my friend into driving us out to aurora tomorrow and am hoping to find something good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks!!


----------



## mrsjakeryan (Jul 24, 2009)

so i ended up going to aurora and was quite impressed with the CCO there!  maybe its just because i ended up spending way more than i thought i would, but i liked a lot of what they had.  if anyone is interested i'll try to remember... it might just be easier to tell you what i bought!!  haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the e/s selection wasn't too great... they had lots of cool heat stuff, submarine, all the e/s from neo sci fi, passionate, post haste, pen n' pink, poisen pen, i purchased scene and grand entrance, they also had dreammaker.  they have the rave pearlglide liner which i got too.  i was super excited about that one!  blushes were pretty nice, i got x-rocks which i've been looking for for a while now.  they also had plum du bois and blooming, both from CoC.  they still had so ceylon msf too.  lots of palettes from red she said and CoC, but not the spiced chocolate one.  there were lots of pigments too, air-de-blu, gold stroke, gold mode, antiqued green, vintage gold... those were ones i bought. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but they had most of the ones from overrich, plus lark about and cocomotion that i can remember. a few tendertones and lots of face care stuff like m/u remover, strobe cream, etc.  i hope this helps you out!!


----------



## Sony (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to the CCO in Aurora, IL today and they had a lot of new things including a couple items from Colour Craft..about 6 tendertones,4-5 cremesheen lipglasses,about 6 dazzleglasses,both hello kitty dazzleglasses with the charms on them and Hello Kitty Beauty Powders,Lucky Tom Palette, Tippy & Fun &games blushes and the Hello Kitty compact with Swarovski crystals with a pink crystal bow $64, Rose Romance beauty powders..Shadowy lady,Spiced Chocolate,Tempting, and StowAways Quad and a lot more..I picked up:

Girlish Romp Quad (they also had Assemblage Quad)$13.75
Blonde,Brunette,and Red MSF's$19.75(they also had So Ceylon & Perfect Topping)
Nuance & Plesantry Minerlized Blushes$14.75(also had merrily & Grand Duos)
Blunt blush$12.75
Sea Me shadestick$11.75
Cocomotion pigment
165 Brush $24 (they also had the 109 brush)
Pandamonium eyeshadow$10.25
Fix+Rose$13.75
StowAways Quad$24.50 (crest the wave from makeup art is in this quad)


----------



## ElleK7 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sony* 

 
_I went to the CCO in Aurora, IL today and they had a lot of new things including a couple items from Colour Craft..about 6 tendertones,4-5 cremesheen lipglasses,about 6 dazzleglasses,both hello kitty dazzleglasses with the charms on them and Hello Kitty Beauty Powders,Lucky Tom Palette, Tippy & Fun &games blushes and the Hello Kitty compact with Swarovski crystals with a pink crystal bow $64, Rose Romance beauty powders..Shadowy lady,Spiced Chocolate,Tempting, and StowAways Quad and a lot more..I picked up:

Girlish Romp Quad (they also had Assemblage Quad)$13.75
Blonde,Brunette,and Red MSF's$19.75(they also had So Ceylon & Perfect Topping)
Nuance & Plesantry Minerlized Blushes$14.75(also had merrily & Grand Duos)
Blunt blush$12.75
Sea Me shadestick$11.75
Cocomotion pigment
165 Brush $24 (they also had the 109 brush)
Pandamonium eyeshadow$10.25
Fix+Rose$13.75
StowAways Quad$24.50 (crest the wave from makeup art is in this quad)_

 
And all that plus...
-It was either Natural Flare or Assemblage from Colour Craft that was left. They sold out of the other minerize eye shadows
-Pearl and Shell CCB
-Dazzleglass in Sugarimmed, Baby Sparks, Like Venus, Hello Kitty ones
-222 Brush, and I think the 275?272? it was white and flat... similar to the 239 brush?
-Bold and Brazen, Artic something? e/s
-Enough Said Blush
-Strobe Cream

They still have a few Spiced Choc quads, So Ceylon, and Redhead left, so hurry in!

I was all wide eyed when I walked in, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The girls that worked there today were super friendly and helpful. I'm gonna have to come in Thurs. when they work!


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 1, 2009)

Went there again today to pick up Redhead MSF and more dazzleglass!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spiced Choc and many others still there surprisingly!

No more Perfect Topping though! Grrr


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 23, 2009)

*Bump!*

Anything new? I called today and they said they had a Hello Kitty Lipstick(it's Strayin") so I'm assuming they got more stuff b/c they didn't have that 2 weeks ago when I went.

Also I heard they got more Perfect Topping MSF in!


Ahhh, I wish I had my car! Someone report to me please if you can!!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 23, 2009)

Can anyone do a CP for me for the Spiced Chocolate quad?  Called a ton of CCO's and none of them had it.  PM me!!  Thanks.


----------



## ElleK7 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got report from my friend! Heres what they have...

-MSF- Blonde, Redhead, Refined, Perfect Topping, Soft & Gentle(only 1 left) Petticoat(All gone now), So Ceylon
Palettes- Shadowy, Temping, No Choc Quads 
-MSF Blush- Naunce
-Blush- Enough Said, Blooming, and others
-A ton of Mineralize shadows!
-Piggies- Gold Mode, Steel Blue, Old Gold, Lovely Lily and others
-Shadows- Henna, Warming Trend, Go, Bold and Brazen, Aquavert, and many others.
-Hello Kitty lipglosses! The orange one, strawberry one, and the pale pinkish purple one. One of the HK dazzleglass. Strayin' L/S, and the two blushes
-Dazzleglass- Utterly Posh, Baby Sparks, and 2 other pink ones.
-Pearl CCB, and 2 other CCB
-Paint pots- like 6 of them
-Shade sticks- Sea Me, green one, light purple one, gold one


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 2, 2009)

Nothing good


----------



## jackeiam (Oct 11, 2009)

Just got back from the CCO, here's what i remember
*M.A.C*
*Eye shadows*: lots of them like 20+, all of the ones from the neo-sci collection & a pink one from Emanuel Unguro, a couple mineralized ones, some duos, and a blue one with that has a sea shell imprint on it. 
MSF: Redhead, Refined, & Perfect Topping
*Foundations*: some loose powders, studio fix fluid in NC 45, NW 30/35, Studio Fix powder in NW or NC 45 (forgot). 
*Blush*: A LOT!! moon river, hot planet, light over dark, & another one from the Grand Duos collection, & 2 cream blushes.
*Lipstick & lip glasses*: Hello kitty straying, HK the orange lipglass, HK poster, & pink fish!!! pink lipstick from Dame Edna, Holiday 08 lipglass set, & many more!! 
*Pallets*: Both fafi quads, a heatherette trio, Shadowy lady , Temping quad, Holiday 08 pallet, & more. 
*Skin Care*: strobe lotion, recharged water, Fix+Rose, & more wasn't really paying attention to that section. 
*Pigments*: Gold Mode, Steel Blue, Old Gold, Lovely Lily.
*Brushes*: 183, 239, 222, 189, 209, 318, 209, 134, 179, 165, foundation pump, & more
*Brush sets*: the purple, red, & green brushes sets that were a Nordstrom exclusive, and brush set from the Heirloom collection. 
*Monogram Collection*: 2 of the face powders, a couple lipsticks and lipgalsess, & more. 
*Fragrances* 4 of them,* Paint pots* about 5, along with a couple *shade sticks* & some *nail polishes*. 

they also have 
*Clinique *(skin care and makeup), *Origins *(skin care and makeup), *Perspectives*, & *Bobbi Brown* 

overall they some really good stuff!! 
My best buy was the 222 brush for only $19.75!!!! retails for $28!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 12, 2009)

^^^^Thanks!


----------



## Sony (Oct 16, 2009)

Today they had:

About 20 of each of the Graphic Garden palette & Fresh Cut palette from Nordstom Anniversary Collection

About 8 Baby Blooms Bags also from that collection

Cult of Cherry Mattenes Kirsch, Bing, and Chockful

Night Violet mattene thats currently in Style Black Collection

Love Rock & Moon River mineralize blushes

Just wanted to mention a few items that may interest someone


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 21, 2009)

Anything from the Style Warriors yet? I'm waiting for EverSun Blush!

I heard they have a couple Style Warriors shadows when I called, not sure which ones. 

I'm also waiting for Custer and Fashion Mews from the HK collection to show up. All they have right now is "Strayin'" l/s still



I can't wait for the Starflash/MSF blushes to show up soon. You're on Mac's website for Goodbyes


----------



## trulyobsessed (Oct 22, 2009)

I haven't seen anything from Style Warriors yet...but there were about 4-5 Grand Duo Blushes there.


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 23, 2009)

*I went today and here is what I remember....

Eye shadows**:* Lots of new shadows! Some of the one I remember is Glamour Check!, Go!, Mink and Sable, Henna, Warming Trend, Aquavert, Copperring, Silverring, Parfeit Amour, Soft Brown, Retrospeck, Grand Entrance, Vapor, Brule, and many others

*MSF:* Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Refined, & Perfect Topping

*Blush*: Enough Said, Blooming

*Lipstick & lip glasses*: HK Strayin', Lollipop Loving, Bubbles, N2 

*DazzleGlass:* Utterly Posh, Steppin' out

*Pallets*: Both fafi quads, a heatherette trio, Shadowy lady , Temping quad, Holiday 08 pallet, and 2 Graphic Garden palettes

*Skin Care*: Strobe lotion, recharged water, Fix+ Rose, and 2 other mosturizers

*Pigments*: Gold Mode, Steel Blue, Old Gold, Lovely Lily, Circ Plum, Mutiny, Tan, Old Gold, and Vanilla... and a lot more that I can't name

*Brushes*: 224

*Paint pots: *Soft Ocre, Scape Moss, and like 5 others! 

*Fluid lines: *like 4- or 5 of them


I would of bought soooo much more but I'm broke from the Sephora F&F sale!


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 31, 2009)

Went today, have everything I mentioned before, but even MORE shadows!

*Shadows*- Twinks, Woodwinked,Sable, Expensive Pink, All That Glitters(Out now), Sumptuous Olive, Smoke & Diamonds(only a few left), Surreal, Mythology, Folie,  Parfait Amour, Knight Divine, Go!, Grand Entrance, Glamor Check, Knight

Thats all I can remember.

They've been getting more shadows in lately! If you see any other I forgot to meantion, please report back!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 31, 2009)

^Can you tell me how much the Brunette MSF was?


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_^Can you tell me how much the Brunette MSF was? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's 30% off at the CCO

So $27 x .7= $18.90 (I'm assuming, not positive)

They also have So Ceylon MSF back in as well


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 15, 2009)

Anything new? Seems like Style Warriors collection is starting to hit CCO's now

I really want Refined Bronzer and Eversun Blush


----------



## jackeiam (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_Anything new? Seems like Style Warriors collection is starting to hit CCO's now

I really want Refined Bronzer and Eversun Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just went today, there was nothing new, pretty much all you listed before. 
Sorry I didn't see anything from the style warriors collection.


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_Anything new? Seems like Style Warriors collection is starting to hit CCO's now

I really want Refined Bronzer and Eversun Blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My CCO use to have the Eversun with the regular black packaging but I haven't seen it in the Style Warriors


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanx for the info!


----------



## Sony (Nov 19, 2009)

I went last night and they were putting out a new shipment...They have the Seductress Look box for $41.50 from the Anniversary Collection that was sold at Nordstrom...I bought:

Trip 5 warm Eyes
Warm Soul, Love Joy, and Love Thing Mineralized Blush
Perfect Topping MSF
Sharkskin Shadestick

They had lot of new shadows like everyone mentioned before..I didn't see any Style Warriors


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 19, 2009)

If anyone is going and can CP for me please PM me.  I am interested in Sharkskin!  I can trade for product or send you PP payment!  If you want tickets to the Canadian warehouse sale I have those as well.  Need help please!!!!


----------



## Sayde (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_If anyone is going and can CP for me please PM me.  I am interested in Sharkskin!  I can trade for product or send you PP payment!  If you want tickets to the Canadian warehouse sale I have those as well.  Need help please!!!!_

 
Sharkskin has been available on the US site since earlier this year...might be better paying full price for a fresh one. I've gotten shadesticks from my CCO that have been rather dried out.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sayde* 

 
_Sharkskin has been available on the US site since earlier this year...might be better paying full price for a fresh one. I've gotten shadesticks from my CCO that have been rather dried out._

 
The problem is I live in Canada and cannot order from the US site.  I have actually bought quite a few shadesticks from the CCO's before and never had a problem.


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 20, 2009)

Stopped by today, most of the shadows I meantioned before are gone. 
Only a few new ones. Like Dream Maker, Dear Cupcake, Bitter, Swimming, Sup. Olive, Follie, Parfet Amour, and Sable.

Piggies- Circ Plum, Heritage Rouge, Rush Metal, Gold Mode, 2 Green something

The 2 palettes from this years Nordies are still there. I also saw 2 lipsticks with a gloss with the Graphic Garden bag design on it. 08' X-mas palettes. 

Lipsticks- Lollipop Lovin'(in regular packaging), N3, Vanity's Child, HK Strayin'

Glosses-N2, Utter Posh Dazzleglass,HK Sweet Strawberry, HK orange one and like 6 cremesheen glosses, HK popster, Pinkarat

Blushes- Blunt, Blooming, Enough Said, 2 creme blushes


MSFs- So Ceylon, all the BBR MSF's, Perfect Topping, Refined. Light, Med., and Dark

No Style Warriors! Grrr


Ended up walking out with nothing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I did see 4 huge boxes full of other makeup stuff(No Mac in it), so may want to check out if you're interested in other lines.

Said they may get another Mac shipment soon... so don't forget to report back!


----------



## mely (Nov 21, 2009)

Quote:

  The 2 palettes from this years Nordies are still there. I also saw 2 lipsticks with a gloss with the Graphic Garden bag design on it. 08' X-mas palettes.  
 
Woo hoo! I missed out on the palettes. I'm going to race over there tomorrow.


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mely* 

 
_Woo hoo! I missed out on the palettes. I'm going to race over there tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
K, let me know if there is anything new. I'm assuming they'll get more mac cause x-mas is coming soon


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 30, 2009)

Anybody go during Black Friday/Over the weekend? Anything new?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw that Color Craft hit the CCO in WI! Hope IL, gets it too!


----------



## 2browneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

If anyone is willing to CP So Ceylon for me, pls send a pm. THANKS


----------



## Sony (Dec 4, 2009)

I went to the CCO tonight and they were puttiing out a new shipment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wasn't able to look at everything but I did see Solar Riche Bronzing Powder from Style Warriors..Brush Sets from the Graphic Garden..Several Studio Fix Fluid Foundations...A few Mac Pro items-3 diferent color Paint Sticks..Prep & Prime Eye in medium dark,medium and light..2 Mac Pro Chromacake's

I bought:

Stark Naked Blush
Chill,Solar White,Illegal Cargo,Pink Venus,and Vellum eyeshadows
Perky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Girl Friendly and Moss Scape Paint Pots
Mac Gloss Creme Brillance


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 14, 2009)

just went on saturday, they didnt have anything new for mac... just the same as listed previously...

ended up walking out with seductress kit, trip 5 warm eyes palette, and 189 face brush.


----------



## ElleK7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Anything new? Anyone going?


----------



## Sony (Jan 5, 2010)

I went here Sunday and they had some items from the Colour Craft Collections:

On A Mission Blush
Handfinish,Fabdaboulous,Daft Pink,Improvise,Cheek&Cheerful  mineralize blushes
Sunny By Nature,Porcelain Pink mineralize skinfinish
Style Warriors eyeshadows in tempting, vibrant grape,night manoueuvers
3 Solar Bits
Lustre Drops in Sun Rush,Pink Rebel, and Bronze Hero
Naked Honey bodywash
Highlighters Golden nectar & Honey Light
I'm sure there was a lot more items...I forgot to look at the lipsticks...

I picked up:

Pincurl,Flourishing,and 100 Strokes eyeshadow
3n & liqueur lipgloss
A backup Sunny by Nature &  On a mission


----------



## ElleK7 (Jan 8, 2010)

Went today(Friday) at noon, this is what they had...


*Style Warriors:* On A Mission Blush, Tempting, Vibrant grape,Night manoueuvers, Lustre Drops, Solar Bits

*Colour Craft:* Handfinish,Fabdaboulous,Daft Pink,Improvise,Cheek&Cheerful  mineralize blushes, Cheeky Bronze, Sunny By Nature,Porcelain Pink MSF's
Naked Honey bodywash

*Dazzleglass Cremes: *Do it up, Soft Dazzle. Other Dazzleglass-Roman Holiday, Local color, Internationalist, Posh something, and others

*Piggies- *Jardin ares, Heritage Rouge, Vintage Green, and others

*Lipsticks*-Nothing new I saw

*Glosses- *1 HK gloss(Strawberry?) 2 from Style Warriors(the brown and yellow one)

*Shadows*- Henna, Sign Sealed, Knight, Bitter, and others I can't remember
*MSF's*- Blonde, Brunette, So Ceylon, Refined, Perfect Topping

*Skincare-*Strobe lotion, Moisturelush, Charged Water and others

*Graphic Garden Palette*
*2 boxes, one was Sun Siren?*


Thanks are appreciated! Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also report back if you see anything new, cause they had 8 huge boxes when I got there they were about to put up


----------



## jackeiam (Jan 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what brushes they have


----------



## ElleK7 (Jan 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jackeiam* 

 
_Does anyone know what brushes they have_

 
All that stands out to me was the 165, and the 109 (I was theres last week) just call and ask to see if they have it


----------



## casualv (Feb 4, 2010)

The last time I was at this CCO was in the summer and saw that they had the tempting eye quad (the one with sharp eyeshadow) and am beating myself over not picking it up that time. Has anyone been there recently and if so, hat's the price? It's really hard for me to go out to the outlet so I'm debating whether to just buy it online from Wholesale Cosmetics or make the time to go out there.

thanks in advance!


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 27, 2010)

Any updates on this outlet? Might plan a trip within the next couple weeks


----------



## pandav (Feb 28, 2010)

I went there yest. The store was swarming with people. Lot of stuff out there, almost twice than normal. 3 rows of MAC eyeshadows (starflash and others), many quads and other e/s sets. 4-5 Brushed Metal-X eyeshadow. many MSFs. Sorry, cannot be more specific with names. btw, I got talent pool, grand entrance (both starflash) and verdigris (Brushed Metal-X eyeshadow). could have easily got some more stuff


----------



## Sony (Feb 28, 2010)

They have quite a few new things but I can't remember it all. Here are some things that stood out

In the Gallery Quad
Tone Grey Quad from Trend F/W 09 collection

Tempting,Shadowy Lady,and Stowaways Quad

Photo realism Quad & Notoriety Quad are behind the counter until they find some space to put them out..so you may have to ask about these

6 Sorceress Quad from Magic, Mirth, and Mischief collection

Hocus Focus Face Kit with the blushes also form Magic, Mirth, and Mischief 

Morning Noon and Night Eye brush bag with 194se,204se,224se,266se,275se also from Magic,Mirth, and Mischief

House of Mirth Deep Lip Bag with Deep Rose Lipstick,Get Rich Quick dazzleglass and a lip pencil

They also have the 136 brush for $43.50 which I bought and love it..

And plenty more new items..Hope this helps


----------



## lkimmy (Feb 28, 2010)

AckkK! I hope they have a lot of stuff there within the next couple weeks! Planning to go up there for Spring Break!


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 28, 2010)

I have been to the Aurora outlets so many times, how did I miss this? Can anybody tell me where exactly the CCO is located (like, by what stores)? Thanks!


----------



## pandav (Mar 1, 2010)

CCO (The Cosmetics Company Store) is on the southside near Polo Ralph Lauren. Its situated right opposite to Nautica store. Hope it helps.


----------



## thekatalyst (Mar 7, 2010)

just went there today! they had a BUNCH of dame edna stuff (palletes, highlighting powder, l/s, etc). I picked up Coral Polyp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but they also had kanga rouge, and I was very tempted... but I have a thousand reds, I swear. I also got Profusion l/s and a Bobbi Brown pot rouge. Fun, it was my first time!


----------



## lkimmy (Mar 14, 2010)

any new updates


----------



## Dayjoy (Mar 19, 2010)

I went there on Tuesday and they had lots of good stuff:  several pre-made quads including PhotoRealism and In the Gallery and Tempting (no Spiced Choc though), lots of MSF including So Ceylon, tons of full size pigments ($13.75!!!!), good brush selection, lippies, shadows--a lot of stuff.  Now is a good time to go.


----------



## Deelish (Mar 25, 2010)

Went to the CCO Tuesday and they pretty much had things from my last trip there. Here's what I remember...

Most of the Nordstrom Graphic Garden Collection
Magic, Mirth, and Mischief brush bags, Sorceress e/s palette, Smoke and Mirrors e/s palette
Mischief Makers Sexy Shenanigans and Frisky Business mini lipglass sets  
Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Notoriety, Photo Realism, and In The Gallery quads

Both Hello Kitty e/s palettes, Heatherette e/s palette, Dame Edna e/s palettes and 2008 holiday collection e/s palettes also. 
They have a pretty good selection on eyeshadows and pigments. 

Eyeshadows: Pollinator, Et tu Bouquet, Vibrant Grape, Glamour Check, Dream Maker, Dear Cupcake, Tempting, Henna, Time & Space, Grand Entrance, Sunset B., Bright Future, Of Summer, Silverthorn, Purple Shower, Maira's Magic, French Cuff, Knight, Deep Shade, Submarine, Climate Blue, Mont Black, Bold & Brazen, Mink & Sable 

Pigments/Glitters: Reflects Very Pink, Golden Olive, Kitschmas, Jewelmarine, Tan, Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Mutiny, Circa Plum, Spiritualize, Violet

Paint Pots: Rollickin', Greenstroke, Groundwork

Shadesticks: Beige-ing, Lemon Chiffon, Butternutty, Red Velvet,
Pearlglide Eyeliner in Rave and Molasses
All 3 solar bits
All 3 lustre drops
Pearl Creme Colour Base

MSFs: Porcelain Pink, So Ceylon, Cheeky Bronze, Brunette, Refined, Perfect Topping

Style Warriors Bronzers in Solar Riche and Refined Golden

Blush/Beauty Powders: On a Mission, Eversun, Blush of Youth, Summer Rose, Cheek and Cheerful 

They have 3 or 4 tinted lip conditioners
4 Suntints SPF 20 Liquid Lip Balm
2 or 3 Tricolour Lipglasses from Sugar Sweet Collection

Dazzleglasses/Dazzlecremes/Cremesheen: Phiff!, Internationalist, Soft Dazzle, Totally Fab, Euro Beat, Creme Anglaise, Melt in Your Mouth, Local Colour

Lipglasses: Peroxide, Fierce & Fabulous, Steal My Heart, Young Thing, Soft Wave, Cherry Blossom, Hey Sailor

Lipsticks: They have many, if not all mattene lipsticks, Lollipop Loving, Surprise Me, Show Orchid

I went 2 weeks before this and they had all of the Slimshines but I didn't see them this time. They probably moved them. 

I didn't really look at any of the other brands there but I did notice that Bobbi Brown had a few correctors in stock. I remember them having bisque, dark peach, dark bisque, and light bisque (unfortunately no peach.)







 Happy Shopping!


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 3, 2010)

i just went there today and pretty much everything is the same i dont think they have received any new shipments in yet


----------



## ElleK7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything new? Thinking about stopping there soon


----------



## Sony (Apr 22, 2010)

I went today and they actually had one of the Greasepaint sticks from Art Supplies.
I bought Brown Now for $12.25


----------



## Sony (Apr 30, 2010)

I went back today and they finally got a new shipment..Too much to list..

I picked up:

Blue Sorcery mineralize eyeshadow
Light over Dark mineralize blush
Merrily mineralize blush
Feline kohl power eye pencil
Delft paint pot


----------



## monter (May 22, 2010)

probably am going tomorrow... i can't wait to see if i can pick up some goodies i missed from holiday, and maybe the photorealism quad.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 23, 2010)

I went there recently and picked up some goodies!


----------



## monter (May 23, 2010)

i didn't go TOO crazy...

- aquavert (maybe i'll skip shimmermoss from to the beach now?)
- top knot
- surprise me
- utterly posh
- photo realism quad (yessss)
- cool capers pigment collection (kitchmas, grape, fuschia, deep blue green, reflects teal?)
- ensign lipglass


----------



## hermione9713 (Jun 5, 2010)

Went there yesterday and they had a lot of stuff.

3 perfumes
most of the stuff from the most recent holiday collection: set with lashes, penultimate liner, etc; all 4 eyeshadow palettes; both pigment/fluidline sets; i believe all the lip palettes; and 2 of the pigment sets-haute high jinks and cool capers; all three lip gloss sets
A LOT of eye palettes: graphic garden, heatherette trio 2, lucky tom, tempting, shadowy lady, in the gallery, photorealism, colorforms, trip?, tone grey...
a lot of lip palettes as well though i didn't really pay attention to these: mostly holiday palettes from the various holiday collections
heirlooms lipstick and brush sets
naked honey body wash and skin salve...a bunch of other skincare
nail polish
mineralize skinfinish loose powder
MSFs in so ceylon, perfect topping, med natural with shimmer, med dark with shimmer, porcelain pink, sunny by nature, cheeky bronze, brunette
pink rebel and bronze hero lustre drops
solar riche bronzer from neo sci fi
various lipglosses-dazzleglass, cremesheen glass in melt in your mouth, tricolor glosses
concealers, liners, etc
mineralize eyeshadow-mostly from the holiday collection
pigments-gilded green, heritage rouge, grape, gold stroke, chocolate brown, kitchmas, quite a few others i can't remember. also had a lot of reflects glitters including 3d silver, reflects gold, reflects transparent teal, etc
lots and lots of eyeshadow: a few from neo sci fi, emanuel ungaro, etc...
blushes and beauty powders and mineralize blushes: fafi belightful, emanuel ungaro crushed bougainvilla ccb, emanuel ungaro flower mist dew, warm light/definitive, both rose romance bps, pleasureful, enough said, burnt pepper, serenely, on a mission, improvise, cheek & cheerful, hand finish, nuance, dainty, moon river, light over dark, earth to earth
PPs: delft, quite natural, greenstroke, and rollinkin'


----------



## matildawormwood (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, I appreciate you all who post in this thread so much! 

Went to the Aurora CCO last weekend and picked up Mink and Sable eyeshadow and Lollipop Loving lipstick.

Other things I can remember seeing are:

Eyeshadows: Henna, Expensive Pink, Flourishing
Slimshines: High 90s, Gentle Simmer
Lipsticks: Red Full Stop
Mineralize Blush in Nuance as Hermione said


----------



## Sony (Jun 17, 2010)

I went here today and they were putting out a new shipment. They didn't have everthing out yet when I left. I'll have to go back in a couple of days. 

Today I got:

131 brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for $24(I couldn't believe it was there since its part of the To The Beach Collection) They also had the 187 brush for $29
Show Orchid lipstick
Serenely Blush

I just remembered they also had Black and Bat Black cream colour bases from Style Black and the 219 brush


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Would someone be willing to CP an On A Mission BPB for me?  PM me if you're willing!  Thank you!


----------



## trini14 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just got back from the CCO I got Solar Riche Bronzing Powder (Style Warriors) for 14.75, Fluidline Blacktrack for 10.50, Viva Glam V for 10.00, and Oh Baby Lipglass for 10.00, = total 48.98

Even the saleswoman was shocked that they had the Oh Baby and the Fluidline Blacktrack.

Apparently they just got a shippment in yesterday. I guess I came on the right day


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trini14* 

 
_I just got back from the CCO I got Solar Riche Bronzing Powder (Style Warriors) for 14.75, Fluidline Blacktrack for 10.50, Viva Glam V for 10.00, and Oh Baby Lipglass for 10.00, = total 48.98

Even the saleswoman was shocked that they had the Oh Baby and the Fluidline Blacktrack.

Apparently they just got a shippment in yesterday. I guess I came on the right day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
wow nice finds! I'm going to have to get over to that CCO one of these days


----------



## ElleK7 (Jul 26, 2010)

Anything new?

When I went there a week ago. They had like 10 different dazzle glasses(like Roman Holiday, Do it Up, Euro Beat, Internationalist, ect.), the 187, 131, 119 brush. and the 134? Some kind of powder brush
A lot of the same MSF's mentioned above too.

Just curious, thanks!


----------



## Sony (Aug 1, 2010)

I went there today and they did get a new shipment..It was so crowded that I wasn't able to look at everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but here's what I got:

Preppy lipgelee
Baby Goth Girl,Beyond Jealous, and Seriously Hip Nail Polish
Rose Pigment
Stack 1 Pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Full Fushia & Dirty Plum Blush
Colour 3 Palette with the purple eyeshadows in the new case

I'll go back next week to see what else they have...


----------



## Swtest2Lips (Aug 1, 2010)

^thank you for the update!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anybody know what Bobbi Brown cosmetics they have now?


----------



## ElleK7 (Aug 7, 2010)

Can someone keep a look out for 
-Violet pigment
-Creme Allure Dazzleglass
-Full Fuchsia and Azalea blush
-fashion groupie, Flourishing eye shadow
-116, 134, 168, 182, 239 brushes


I'm stalking the store/website for them, lol. Thanks.


----------



## katiekatxoxo (Aug 14, 2010)

Visiting Chicago with my family in 2 weeks, will hit up the outlets for sure and this CCO... 
Has anyone gone recently and can tell me what to expect/ any amazing finds?
The weekend after we go is the MAC Warehouse sale back home which I will also be attending and some of the prices are slightly lower so I don't wanna go to crazy at the CCO... probably will not be purchasing and lip products because the CCO price is 10 and warehouse is either 10 or 15 buy on get one free... very interested in MSFs and Blushes though! 
If anyone has gone recently and could tell me if the face product selection was any good, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ElleK7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Went today, and I'm glad I went. They told me they got a Mac shipment in yesterday, and last week. They had a lot of new items

Here is what I can remember. Sorry I don't have superhuman Mac memory, lol

*Shadows- *Most of the Starflash- like Ego, Style Snob, Fashion Groupie, Fashion Off the Page, ect. 
Flourishing, Graphology, Of Summer,Et Tu Bouquet, 2 of the Liberty shadows, Showstopper, Violet Trace, Glamour Check, Evening Aura, Passionate, Poison Pen, Vellum, AQUAVERT, BRIGHT FUTURE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING), CREME DE MIEL, MAIRA'S MOOD, MEET THE FLEET, PURPLE SHOWER
, STRAW HARVEST, UNBASIC WHITE, VIBRANT GRAPE (STYLE WARRIORS PACKAGING)



*Lipstick- *Nude Rose (I couldn't believe it!!!) Front Lit, Bubbles, 

*Glosses- *like 15 Dazzleglass, didn't really care to look.

*Blushes-* Dirty Plum, Full Fuchsia, and more


A lot of new pigments, can't remember what though.

Black Bat, and a dark purple one, a magenta one CCB

*PP- *Artifact, Fresco Rose, Quite Natural, a green one

The Dou sculpting powders, I forgot the name of the colllection.

*and PLEASE return the favor and post what you see if you go. I really like to hear what they have when people go, thanks!*


----------



## macgagalip (Oct 27, 2010)

Went today!!   I can't really remmember some of the names...sorry!

  	they still have the holiday's palette from the 09.  no smoke & mirrors. 
  	All ages, all sexes, All Races....  Empowered lipstick, all races e/s, cross cultural e/s, banshee e/s and showstopper e/s
  	blush... personal Style.. this was almost all gone.. 1 left.   Universal mix pigment, Rich life pigment. the Brow pencils Blonde & Dirty Blonde.

  	London collection... Dame's desire e/s, bough grey e/s , Peachstock lipstick, A different Groove Lipglass, Franckly fresh lipglass. Prim&Proper blush..about 3 left...
  	To the beach collection...  1 e/s humid, the two cream bronzers...
  	pret a papier memorabilia e/s, tissue weight, cut to fit...
  	Lillyland collection........ Optimistic orange cremeblend blush
  	Greasepaint sticks...... Brown,now.. greengrease... and much more..  can't remember.
  	Riveting collection  ...  full fushia blush,Dirty plum, Metal maven lipstick, nail lacquer Black Enough?
  	Spring Colour Forecast Quad 4 purple ones...  Crush Metal pigment Stacked 2
  	Look in a Box from Nordstrom... all the 3 kits...
  	and much more.....


  	The Return POLICY :   30 DAYS ONLY FOR EXCHANGE OR STORE CREDIT...


----------



## macgagalip (Oct 27, 2010)

FORGOT!!!

  	BOBBI BROWN........

  	CORRECTORS....  BISQUE, LIGHT BISQUE, DARK BISQUE, LIGHT PEACH... AND MUCH MORE.
  	EYE GEL LINERS...  BLACK PLUM, GRAPHITE INK, GRAPHITE SHIMMER INK, AND MUCH MORE..
  	APRICOT SHIMMERBRICK, NUDE SHIMMERBRICK, PINK SHIMMERBRICK, COPPER SHIMMERBRICK, AND THE PLATINUM..ITHINK???
  	CONCEALERS....
  	FACE BRUSHES, EYE BRUSHES...
  	CREAM FOUNDATIONS... LIGHT COLORS

  	OIL CLEANSER
  	SERUM
  	EYE CREAM
  	A LOT OF SIGLE EYESHADOWS... CREAM EYESHADOWS...
  	PALETTES:
  	NUDE PALETTE,
  	METALLIC EYE & LIPS
  	ORCHID PALETTE
  	EYE & LIPS NUDE PALETTE

  	HOPE THIS HELPS A LITTLE BIT..

  	IM GOING THIS SATURDAY.... I WILL KEEP AN EYE ON  MORE ITEMS...


----------



## ElleK7 (Nov 23, 2010)

Anything new? I was thinking about going there for some holiday shopping


----------



## macgagalip (Dec 3, 2010)

anything new girls?? PLEASE ANY UPDATE!!!

  	I was there about 3 weeks ago... I saw new blushes..
  	Instant Chic, Melba, Style,personal style... enough said, optimistic orange cremeblend blush...
  	eyeshadows... muller cider, chamomille, digit, blackberry, espresso, showstoper,  they had a lot of eyeshadows in...
  	some lipstain markers...
  	the two cream bronzer from the to the beach collection.
  	shimmermoss eyeshadow, humid, firecracker,sand & sun,..  and the london eyeshadows/ dame's desire,free to be... dirty plum blush.


  	no new msf...


----------



## kimmietrinh (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone? Bump


----------



## nicolej624 (Jun 4, 2011)

I will be going tomorrow ill update best I can


----------



## nicolej624 (Jun 5, 2011)

omg so if you can i think you should go ....
  	Venomous Villans
  	- both magically cooling powders
  	- all eyeshadows
  	- strang potion lipglass

  	Tartan Tale collection
  	- all pigment , lipglass, and face holiday sets
  	- all eyeshadows
  	- all 3 pigment
  	- my highland honey

  	other random stuff they had
  	- pink lemonade lipglass
  	-pink poodle lipglass
  	- folie eye shadow
  	- humid eye shadow
  	- simmermoss eye shadow
  	- bloodline, brash and bold ( as well as the others from same collection can't remember the names though), push the edge, rich life, lithe, if it sparkles, heritage rouge, circa plum, mutiny, and teal pigments ... they had quite a few more but nothing exciting enough to remeber.
  	- ladyblush and posey cremeblend blush
  	- no new powder blush really just the usual ... all's good, dirty plum ect.
  	- no exciting lipsticks besides peachstock
  	 if you are looking for something specific let me know i'll let you know if i saw it

  	-


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 13, 2011)

any style black? i know it was crazy popular, but im not even going to risk ebay. any MES?


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 13, 2011)

Viet611Forever said:


> any style black? i know it was crazy popular, but im not even going to risk ebay. any MES?



 	or hello kitty for that matter...


----------



## Viet611Forever (Jun 13, 2011)

nicolej624 said:


> omg so if you can i think you should go ....
> Venomous Villans
> - both magically cooling powders
> - all eyeshadows
> ...




  	any style black? i know it was crazy popular, but im not even going to risk ebay. any MES?
  	or hello kitty for that matter...


----------



## LC (Jul 7, 2011)

going here tomorrow...will update!


----------



## nicolej624 (Jul 10, 2011)

No I went back there yesterday and they had like nothing really.... I went hoping they would have some of the peacocky collection like the eyeshadows or the lip colors but no not yet  should be going quite often now since it's summer i will try to update as often as i can !


----------



## macgagalip (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## LC (Jul 19, 2011)

went a couple weeks ago...they had stuff from the honey collection, venomous villains, to the beach, a few brush sets.

  	i bought "her alter image" shadow, "submarine" shadow, 2 beauty powder blushes and 1 mineralize blush. I also got a dark green fluidline, cant remember the name

  	they had a bunch of pigments!


----------



## nicolej624 (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone been there recently ? Looking to maybe go this weekend ?


----------



## naturallyfab (Aug 15, 2011)

I went this past weekend and I got the Miss Violet Look in a Box, along with some eye shadows and lip glosses. They had almost the entire Tartan Tale collection, some To The Beach, and quite a nice selection of Venomous Villians. I also saw some Liberty of London eye shadows, the Lucky Tom quad from Hello Kitty, and literally 10 or 15 Tempting Quads!


----------



## nicolej624 (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you !! So they still haven't gotten any of the peacocky collection ??


----------



## EmilyLaaahh (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey I am going Soon! I think either the last Friday of this month or Feb. 3rd or 10th.  does anyone know if they still have Tartan Tale. Anything good??


----------



## macgagalip (Feb 14, 2012)

How was the CCO? did you see anything new?


----------



## Laytiffany (Aug 28, 2012)

Any updates? Planning to go on Saturday. Looking for MSF natural in medium, Mineralize blush or just MSF in general


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 2, 2013)

I went early January and they had Chen man stuff unfortunately no lipsticks though.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Feb 3, 2013)

Stopped in today and they had: Tartan tale lip sets, lightful mineralize collection, the iced delights lip bags and holiday globes, double feature eye shadow duos, hey sailor stuff, extra dimension eye shadows, and the Garrett Pugh collection


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 25, 2013)

Picked up Ruffian Red this weekend..they also had Ruffian Naked.


----------



## ellety (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Beauties!!   I never thought I'd say this.... but I'm fortunate to live in Aurora. (LOL) I've been to this CCO plenty of times, so if anyone is curious what they are currently selling, just let me know. The last thing I grabbed was a MAC e/s in Ochre... GORG! But you do have to keep in mind, going to the CCO isn't like going to a MAC store, you kinda gotta know what you're looking for. Also, it's good to do a lil research, bc some of the stuff they have are 100% authentic AND 100% crap!! The employees are polite and helpful, but it's no MAC store. You can swatch pretty much anything, which is nice. I would never want to actually try anything on though. The place is very small, with tiny mirrors, and I don't even know if they have the tools to sanitize the products EVERYONE has been fingering. So, yeaaa....no thanks. lol

  	Personally, I just LOVE going to the Pro store off Armitage in Lincoln Park. It's like Candy Land on crack!! Plus these MUA are top notch in the country...can't beat that!! And it doesn't hurt that they are as sweet as pie either! I have to add the girls at Oak Brook are amazing too! But if I'm in a time crunch, I go to the counter in Macys at Westfield in Fox Valley where they also have incredible customer service.

  	So....If you ever make it to the Chicago Pro store or happen to be in the west burbs... The MAC MUAs are outstanding!!! Makes you wanna reconsider even going to the outlet mall! lol


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Sep 12, 2013)

I was here in June and all I bought was a l/l in Entertain Me for $10.50! I was trying on some TF l/s, but did not  like any of them on me. They had four shades and were $35 I think.


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Oct 13, 2013)

I was here on Friday! I was in search of something from the Marilyn release for my friend's birthday. They had two of the glosses (sheer pink and sheer white) and two of the nail polishes (Kid Orange and the glittery one. Sorry I forgot the names!) There were two of the Archies Pigments and the heart case. I did not look at anything else really, but I did notice there was a wall of Ojon hair products!


----------



## nicolej624 (Nov 15, 2013)

Anyone been here recently ?


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Nov 16, 2013)

Semi recently! What are you looking for? Maybe I can help!


----------



## sugarrxbomb (Nov 16, 2013)

nicolej624 said:


> Anyone been here recently ?


Semi recently! What are you looking for? Maybe I can help!


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 9, 2014)

Went recently and honestly was not too impressed. I walked away with only the MAC lip brush.  I'll try again later in the month.


----------



## Jill1228 (Aug 10, 2014)

I went 2 weeks ago. I love that mall for CCO, Kate Spade and Vera Bradley However, I usually have better luck at the location closer to me (Williamsburg, Iowa) My last Aurora  haul


----------



## ElleK7 (Aug 13, 2014)

Last week I saw Mac's Flamingo Lipstick and all the shades for mineralized skinfinishes. Nothing really else sticks in my mind. They did have good amount of blushes but nothing that interested me.

  It is nice though, they carry Smashbox now. I picked up Suntan matte bronzer and Prism blush. They did have those Halo foundations if anyone is interested.

  Keep me posted if anybody sees anything new.

  They also had Orgins VitaZig..... but I got the last one..... hehe


----------



## sharkbait (Sep 7, 2014)

ElleK7 said:


> Last week I saw Mac's Flamingo Lipstick and all the shades for mineralized skinfinishes. Nothing really else sticks in my mind. They did have good amount of blushes but nothing that interested me.
> 
> It is nice though, they carry Smashbox now. I picked up Suntan matte bronzer and Prism blush. They did have those Halo foundations if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


  Do you (or anyone else) remember how much the mineralize skin finishes are there? I've never seen them and I wish I had (and I go out of my way to get there a little more often than I'd like to admit...)


----------



## shygirl (Oct 25, 2014)

Aurora,IL CCO had MSF for $21.00-$22.50. I went last weekend. The more expensive MSFs had a mirror compact. They had a nice selection of stuff from 2012-2013 releases.


----------



## StarryMom (Nov 21, 2014)

FYI as I just was here (well since it's almost 2am I guess "last night" LOL) and they had Tom Ford eyeshadow quads! Ice Queen, Sahara Haze (bought it!), and Lavender Lust (bought it!). They also had three lipsticks but I don't remember the names, It was two reds and a reddish purple... Violet Fatal I believe? I didn't pay any attention to the nail polishes. Also had the cream shadows in Illicit and Spice.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

StarryMom said:


> FYI as I just was here (well since it's almost 2am I guess "last night" LOL) and they had Tom Ford eyeshadow quads! Ice Queen, Sahara Haze (bought it!), and Lavender Lust (bought it!). They also had three lipsticks but I don't remember the names, It was two reds and a reddish purple... Violet Fatal I believe? I didn't pay any attention to the nail polishes. Also had the cream shadows in Illicit and Spice.


 @ashievic Look ^^^


----------



## StarryMom (Jun 11, 2015)

Went again recently and they also had two of his concealing pens, in Deep and Dark.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

StarryMom said:


> Went again recently and they also had two of his concealing pens, in Deep and Dark.


  Nice! Did you pick up anything exciting?


----------



## StarryMom (Jun 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Nice! Did you pick up anything exciting?


Sadly no. I WISH they had other shades in the concealer because I totally would have bought that. I'm hoping they start getting even more of his products like the blushes for example, that would be so awesome.


----------



## Shars (Jun 11, 2015)

StarryMom said:


> Sadly no. I WISH they had other shades in the concealer because I totally would have bought that. I'm hoping they start getting even more of his products like the blushes for example, that would be so awesome.


  Aww shame. Maybe next time. The last CCO that I went to only had his polishes and the one before that had 2 quads and 2 lipsticks among other things.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2015)

StarryMom said:


> Went again recently and they also had two of his concealing pens, in Deep and Dark.


  too bad these don't work on me...


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> too bad these don't work on me...


  Why pretty? Is it a colour problem or do they crease?


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Why pretty? Is it a colour problem or do they crease?


  I"m sorry, I should have been clearer. But yeah, it was the color.  The light was too beige and the darker one was too orange.


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I"m sorry, I should have been clearer. But yeah, it was the color.  The light was too beige and the darker one was too orange.


  That's okay Pretty. Thanks for clarifying. I had been interested in them too but I guess I would definitely need to seem them before buying them.


----------

